# Sticky  Excellent List of Low Light Plants



## matt s

Very cool list. This will be helpful.


----------



## James From Cali

I havent seen that since I first posted it. Its not nearly as well as another list here on this site. I will edit in the link into this post 

Well I cant find the link but there is a more elaborate list on here. Maybe not the same though. The plants I put in the list there are plants that are available to the aquarium world.


----------



## wakemenow

Thanks for the listing! Very helpful!


----------



## stagius

These low light plant above still live happily in high light, right ?


----------



## Homer_Simpson

stagius said:


> These low light plant above still live happily in high light, right ?


I don't see why not. The cryptocornes will tolerate low to very high light levels as will aponogentons and tiger lotuses which are not on the list. That is my experience anyways. The only ones that I would be careful with if you are going to use high light is anubias and java ferns. In my experience, these will quickly form green spot and and green thread/hair algae if you expose them to high light. In a high light tank, you can shade or partially shade them with other taller plants or with some floating plants and that should prevent the problem as long as your other parameters(consistent and proper c02 levels and adequate ferts) are in order. The problem is in trying to get a balance where you are not cutting down on so much light that other high light plants that you may have in the tank suffer due to lack of light and that you are not providing so much light that plants like anubias, java fern, and java moss develop algae. I find 2 watts per gallon seems to work well for most plants.


----------



## Homer_Simpson

James From Cali said:


> I havent seen that since I first posted it. Its not nearly as well as another list here on this site. I will edit in the link into this post
> 
> Well I cant find the link but there is a more elaborate list on here. Maybe not the same though. The plants I put in the list there are plants that are available to the aquarium world.


I found your listing really helpful when I came across it and bookmarked it. I liked it so much that I decided to post it here for the benefit of members. I hope you don't mind  I am not sure about the more elaborate list posted on this site as I have not seen it.

I still consider your list to be one of the best that I have seen. Thanks for sharing. I found it most useful


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

Homer_Simpson said:


> In my experience, these will quickly form green spot and and green thread/hair algae if you expose them to high light. In a high light tank, you can shade or partially shade them with other taller plants or with some floating plants and that should prevent the problem as long as your other parameters(consistent and proper c02 levels and adequate ferts) are in order.


I have a high light tank with anubias, and they did get GSA pretty bad. I have upped my phospates, and now it is in check. They aren't shaded too well either.


----------



## Smalltank3

Great list! I'll look into these plants for later refrence!

BTW, you repeated hornwort twice


----------



## ikuzo

i think lots of vallisneria species should be on the list as well.


----------



## James From Cali

stagius said:


> These low light plant above still live happily in high light, right ?


Yes. All of these will do fine in high light tanks(provided other things are in check.)



Homer_Simpson said:


> I don't see why not. The cryptocornes will tolerate low to very high light levels as will aponogentons and tiger lotuses which are not on the list. That is my experience anyways. The only ones that I would be careful with if you are going to use high light is anubias and java ferns. In my experience, these will quickly form green spot and and green thread/hair algae if you expose them to high light. In a high light tank, you can shade or partially shade them with other taller plants or with some floating plants and that should prevent the problem as long as your other parameters(consistent and proper c02 levels and adequate ferts) are in order. The problem is in trying to get a balance where you are not cutting down on so much light that other high light plants that you may have in the tank suffer due to lack of light and that you are not providing so much light that plants like anubias, java fern, and java moss develop algae. I find 2 watts per gallon seems to work well for most plants.


I have not added alot since then but I been meaning to so if you would like I will continue to add other plants in this thread so you can add to the list. 2-3 watts per gallon is perfect for most plants.



Homer_Simpson said:


> I found your listing really helpful when I came across it and bookmarked it. I liked it so much that I decided to post it here for the benefit of members. I hope you don't mind  I am not sure about the more elaborate list posted on this site as I have not seen it.
> 
> I still consider your list to be one of the best that I have seen. Thanks for sharing. I found it most useful


Oh I do not mind at all. I put it up to help people on that site . No problem, its all for the love of the hobby.



Smalltank3 said:


> Great list! I'll look into these plants for later refrence!
> 
> BTW, you repeated hornwort twice


lol, thanks for pointing that out.



ikuzo said:


> i think lots of vallisneria species should be on the list as well.


Yes, I do find that most do better in a medium-medium high light tank though.


----------



## r36613

From my experience, it is a waste to put stem plant in low light tank because stem plant cannot give their best 'display' and only try to survive and maybe have a little growth.

So instead putting stem plant in low light tanks, I would prefer some cryptocoryne and anubias.

:red_mouth


----------



## James From Cali

Homer_Simpson said:


> Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
> Windelov Java Fern, Windelov Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
> Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
> Java Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
> Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
> *Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
> Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
> Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
> Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
> Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
> Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
> Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
> Moneywort, Water Hyssop - Bocapa monnieri
> Brazilian Pennywort, Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
> Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
> Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne Balansae
> Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
> Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
> Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri v. barteri
> Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
> Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
> Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
> Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
> Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
> Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
> Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
> Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
> Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
> Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
> Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
> Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
> Pelia - Monosolenium tenerum
> Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
> Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
> African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
> Hornwort - Ceratophyllum submersum
> Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
> Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
> Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
> Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
> Lotus- Nymphaea pubescens
> American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
> Vallisneria natans
> Water Celery- Vallisneria americana
> Vallisneria asiatica
> 
> *Do not ned high light to attain pink color. Dosing Iron can bring out this color. I have learned this from experience.


RED=Take Off
GREEN=New
BLUE=Debatable
More to come when I have more time . But everyone feel free to add on!


----------



## James From Cali

r36613 said:


> From my experience, it is a waste to put stem plant in low light tank because stem plant cannot give their best 'display' and only try to survive and maybe have a little growth.
> 
> So instead putting stem plant in low light tanks, I would prefer some cryptocoryne and anubias.
> 
> :red_mouth


I beg to differ. Given at least 1wpg, some form of micros and macros, and DIY CO2 they will be looking amazing just as if they were in a high light tank. The key is patience. If you read online there are many stem plants that grow quickly in low light. I had rotala grow 2-3 inches in a week and look awesome. My Lotus plant has been doing great with no CO2 and flourish. It has a new leaf(or starting leaf) up everyday. Although its a personal opinion to not put stem plants in a low light tank they are quite useful for many reasons and do much better than other plants. They also add height that anubias and crypts cannot.


----------



## xPlantedxCometx

Great List. Subscribed!


----------



## Homer_Simpson

James From Cali said:


> ...Oh I do not mind at all. I put it up to help people on that site . No problem, its all for the love of the hobby...


That is good to hear, thanks  I also posted your list on aquaticplantcentral, if you want to add anything re: that list on that forum, I am sure the folks would really appreciate it and would be thankful. The list was also well received there.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...67-excellent-list-plants-low-light-tanks.html


----------



## waterfaller1

I have a few doing well under low light not on your list.
Ludwigia repens
marimo ball
HC
dwarf sag
Crinum calimistratum
pennywort


----------



## James From Cali

Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
Windelov Java Fern, Windelov Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
Java Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
*Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
*Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
*Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
*Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Moneywort, Water Hyssop - Bocapa monnieri
Brazilian Pennywort, Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne Balansae
Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri v. barteri
Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
Pelia - Monosolenium tenerum
Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
**Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
***Lotus- Nymphaea pubescens 
American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
Vallisneria natans 
Water Celery- Vallisneria americana 
Vallisneria asiatica 
Red Ludwigia- Ludwigia repens
Marimo Ball- Aegagropila linnaei
HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Dwarf Sag- Sagittaria subulata 
Crinum calimistratum
Water Pennywort- Hydrocotyle ranunculoides

*Do not ned high light to attain pink color. Dosing Iron can bring out this color. I have learned this from experience.
**Debatable
***This is the plant from the bulb pack you get from petsmart. It is not Nyphaea lotus like many believe.

Waterfaller- I did not know which Pennywort you were refferring too so I added the Water Pennywort as I have put Brazilian Pennywort on the list. I will highlight it in Purple!


----------



## James From Cali

Aquabillpers from APC said:


> But I do suspect that most low light people do not inject CO2, and rotala will not grow well for them, so maybe I should get half a point anyway?


This is where I beg to differ. I had rotala grow great in just 15 watts over 10g's and dosing iron caused red to come out in them. The tank also didnt have CO2.


----------



## ikuzo

i doubt HC will survive in low lights.

echinodorus tennelus will do fine in low lights. slow but fine.


----------



## James From Cali

Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
Windelov Java Fern, Windelov Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
Java Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
*Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
*Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
*Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
*Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Moneywort, Water Hyssop - Bocapa monnieri
Brazilian Pennywort, Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne Balansae
Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri v. barteri
Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
Pelia - Monosolenium tenerum
Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
**Lotus- Nymphaea pubescens 
American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
Vallisneria natans 
Water Celery- Vallisneria americana 
Vallisneria asiatica 
Red Ludwigia- Ludwigia repens
Marimo Ball- Aegagropila linnaei
HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Dwarf Sag- Sagittaria subulata 
Crinum calimistratum
Water Pennywort- Hydrocotyle ranunculoides

*Do not ned high light to attain pink color. Dosing Iron can bring out this color. I have learned this from experience.
**This is the plant from the bulb pack you get from petsmart. It is not Nyphaea lotus like many believe.


----------



## James From Cali

Does anyone have a source or pictures of there low light tanks of the more debatable plants? 

Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
Windelov Java Fern, Windelov Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
Java Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
*Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
*Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
*Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
*Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Moneywort, Water Hyssop - Bocapa monnieri
Brazilian Pennywort, Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne Balansae
Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri v. barteri
Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
Pelia - Monosolenium tenerum
Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
**Lotus- Nymphaea pubescens 
American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
Vallisneria natans 
Water Celery- Vallisneria americana 
Vallisneria asiatica 
Red Ludwigia- Ludwigia repens
Marimo Ball- Aegagropila linnaei
HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Dwarf Sag- Sagittaria subulata 
Crinum calimistratum
Water Pennywort- Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
Aponogeton Ulvaceous- Aponogeton ulvaceous


----------



## waterfaller1

10" cube, 13 wt T-5 desk lamp, with HC
most recent








a week or so before


----------



## James From Cali

Thanks waterfaller. And may I add your tanks are looking great!

I am adding a few more plants to the list. So please take a look and let me know 

*FERNS & MOSSES*
Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
Windelov Java Fern, Windelov Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
Java Moss - Taxiphyllum barbieri
Taiwan Moss - Taxiphyllum sp.
Flame Moss - Taxiphyllum alternans
Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
Pelia - Monosolenium tenerum
African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
Marimo Ball- Aegagropila linnaei
Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
Singapore Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
Christmas Moss - Vesicularia montagnei
Erect Moss - Vesicularia reticulata
Pheonix Moss - Fissidens fontanus
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides

*STEM PLANTS*
Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
Giant Hygro - Hygrophila corymbosa
Water Wisteria - Hygrophila difformis
Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
Moneywort, Water Hyssop - Bocapa monnieri
Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Water Pennywort - Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
Red Ludwigia- Ludwigia repens
HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides

*FLOATERS*
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Water Pennywort- Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
Anacharis - Egeria densa
Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides

*CRYPTOCORYNE*
Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne Balansae
Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
Crypt affinis - Cryptocoryne affinis
Crypt lutea - Cryptocoryne lutea
Crypt walkeri - Cryptocoryne walkeri

*ANUBIAS*
Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri v. barteri
Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'

*SWORD PLANTS*
Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
Amazon Sword - Echinodorus amazonicus
Melon Sword - Echinodorus osiris
Ruffle Sword - Echinodorus major
Pygmy Chain Sword - Echnodorus tennelus 

*LILY'S*
Lotus- Nymphaea pubescens 

*GRASSES*
Vallisneria natans 
Water Celery- Vallisneria americana 
Vallisneria asiatica 
Corkscrew Val - Vallisneria tortifolia
Dwarf Sag- Sagittaria subulata 
Crinum calimistratum
Micro Sword - Lilaeopsis braziliensis


*APONOGETONS*
Aponogeton ulvaceous
Aponogeton bouvianus 
Aponogeton crispus
Aponogeton elongatus
Aponogeton undulatus

 thanks.


----------



## ikuzo

i have crypt willisii and vallisneria rubra growing nicely at my 40 gallon tank with 46 watts of CF.


----------



## wakemenow

Subscribed here too! Thanks for the updated version!


----------



## James From Cali

ikuzo said:


> i have crypt willisii and vallisneria rubra growing nicely at my 40 gallon tank with 46 watts of CF.


Thanks will add. 



wakemenow said:


> Subscribed here too! Thanks for the updated version!


Your welcome. Stay tuned Im sure the list will grow!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​*FERNS & MOSSES*
Marimo Ball- Aegagropila linnaei
African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
Pheonix Moss - Fissidens fontanus
Zipper Moss - Fissidens zippelianus
Willow Moss - Fontinalis antipyretica
Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
Windelov Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
Pellia - Monosolenium tenerum 
Mini Pellia - Riccardia chamedryfolia
Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
Round Pellia - Süßwassertang
Flame Moss - Taxiphyllum alternans
Java Moss - Taxiphyllum barbieri
Peacock Moss - Taxiphyllum sp. 'peacock'
Taiwan Moss - Taxiphyllum sp.
Singapore Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
Christmas Moss - Vesicularia montagnei
Erect Moss - Vesicularia reticulata

*STEM PLANTS*
Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
Moneywort - Bocapa monnieri
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
Anacharis - Egeria densa
American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Stargrass - Heteranthera zosterifolia
Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Water Pennywort - Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
Giant Hygro - Hygrophila corymbosa
Water Wisteria - Hygrophila difformis
Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Dwarf Ambulia - Limnophila sessiliflora 
Red Ludwigia- Ludwigia repens
Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'

*FLOATERS*
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
Anacharis - Egeria densa
Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Water Pennywort- Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
Duckweed - Lemna minor
Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Red Root Floater - Phyllanthus fluitans 
Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
Giant Slavinia - Salvinia molesta

*CRYPTOCORYNE*
Crypt Affinis - Cryptocoryne affinis
Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne balansae
Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
Crypt Lutea - Cryptocoryne lutea
Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
Crypt Walkeri - Cryptocoryne walkeri
Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
Crypt Willisi - Cryptocoryne willisi

*ANUBIAS*
Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri 
Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'

*SWORD PLANTS*
Amazon Sword - Echinodorus amazonicus
Ruffle Sword - Echinodorus major
Melon Sword - Echinodorus osiris
Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
Red Flame Sword - Echinodorus 'Red Special'
Pygmy Chain Sword - Echnodorus tennelus 
Uruguay Amazon Sword - Echinodorus uruguayensis

*LILY'S*
Lotus- Nymphaea pubescens 
Red Lotus - Nymphaea zenkeri 'red'

*GRASSES*
Water Celery- Vallisneria americana 
Vallisneria asiatica
Vallisneria natans 
Valliseneria rubra
Corkscrew Val - Vallisneria tortifolia
Dwarf Sag- Sagittaria subulata 
Crinum calimistratum
Onion Plant - Crinum thaianum
Micro Sword - Lilaeopsis braziliensis

*APONOGETONS*
Aponogeton ulvaceous
Aponogeton bouvianus 
Aponogeton crispus
Aponogeton elongatus
Aponogeton undulatus

*CLOVERS*
Water Clover - Mariselia minuta
Marsilea hirsuta

 thanks.


----------



## James From Cali

Added Dwarf Ambulia!


----------



## midazolam

Red Root Floater - Phyllanthus fluitans 

grows very well in my 75 w/110 watts, in fact it grew from 4 small pieces to covering the entire top and blooming in the course of about 1-2 months. No CO2 no dosing.


----------



## James From Cali

Thanks Added!


----------



## James From Cali

Added Round Pellia, Mini Pellia, Onion Plant, Pellia, Water clover, and Mariselia hirsuta


----------



## jrs

Great List.

Here are a few I can think of:
Stargrass - Heteranthera zosterifolia
Red Lotus - Nymphaea zenkeri 'red'
Uruguay Amazon Sword - Echinodorus uruguayensis
Red Flame Sword - Echinodorus 'Red Special'
Zipper Moss - Fissidens zippelianus
Peacock Moss - Taxiphyllum sp. 'peacock'
Willow Moss - Fontinalis antipyretica

Here are a few on the list that I question:
HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Micro Sword - Lilaeopsis braziliensis


----------



## wakemenow

jrs, I'm trying micro swords as the foreground in my 2.25wpg 28g tank. So far, so good, but I'll be sure to mention the progress further on down the road.


----------



## James From Cali

jrs said:


> Great List.
> 
> Here are a few I can think of:
> Stargrass - Heteranthera zosterifolia
> Red Lotus - Nymphaea zenkeri 'red'
> Uruguay Amazon Sword - Echinodorus uruguayensis
> Red Flame Sword - Echinodorus 'Red Special'
> Zipper Moss - Fissidens zippelianus
> Peacock Moss - Taxiphyllum sp. 'peacock'
> Willow Moss - Fontinalis antipyretica
> 
> Here are a few on the list that I question:
> HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides
> Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
> Micro Sword - Lilaeopsis braziliensis


I will be trying HC soon in my bf's(xplantedxcometx)tank. He will post results. The Parrots Feather I had grown in my own tank with great results. Microsword is another that I will have to test. Will add those.


----------



## James From Cali

(New Plants Highlighted in Purple)
*FERNS & MOSSES*
Marimo Ball- Aegagropila linnaei
African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
Pheonix Moss - Fissidens fontanus
Zipper Moss - Fissidens zippelianus
Willow Moss - Fontinalis antipyretica
Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
Windelov Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
Pellia - Monosolenium tenerum 
Mini Pellia - Riccardia chamedryfolia
Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
Round Pellia - Süßwassertang
Flame Moss - Taxiphyllum alternans
Java Moss - Taxiphyllum barbieri
Peacock Moss - Taxiphyllum sp. 'peacock'
Taiwan Moss - Taxiphyllum sp.
Singapore Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
Christmas Moss - Vesicularia montagnei
Erect Moss - Vesicularia reticulata

*STEM PLANTS*
Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
Moneywort - Bocapa monnieri
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
Anacharis - Egeria densa
American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Stargrass - Heteranthera zosterifolia
Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Water Pennywort - Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
Giant Hygro - Hygrophila corymbosa
Water Wisteria - Hygrophila difformis
Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Dwarf Ambulia - Limnophila sessiliflora 
Red Ludwigia- Ludwigia repens
Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'

*FLOATERS*
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
Anacharis - Egeria densa
Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Water Pennywort- Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
Duckweed - Lemna minor
Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Red Root Floater - Phyllanthus fluitans 
Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
Giant Slavinia - Salvinia molesta

*CRYPTOCORYNE*
Crypt Affinis - Cryptocoryne affinis
Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne balansae
Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
Crypt Lutea - Cryptocoryne lutea
Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
Crypt Walkeri - Cryptocoryne walkeri
Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
Crypt Willisi - Cryptocoryne willisi

*ANUBIAS*
Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri 
Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
*Hastifolia - Anubias hastifolia
Barteri Round Leaf - Anubias barteri v. ‘Round Leaf’
Gigantea - Anubias gigantea
Congensis - Anubias congensis
Lanceolota - Anubias lanceolota 
Gracilis - Anubias gracilis
Anubias Barteri v Angustifolia - Anubias barteri v angustifolia 
Caladiifolia -Anubias barteri v Caladiifolia
Anubias Afzelli - Anubias afzelli*

*SWORD PLANTS*
Amazon Sword - Echinodorus amazonicus
Ruffle Sword - Echinodorus major
Melon Sword - Echinodorus osiris
Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
Red Flame Sword - Echinodorus 'Red Special'
Pygmy Chain Sword - Echnodorus tennelus 
Uruguay Amazon Sword - Echinodorus uruguayensis

*LILY'S*
Lotus- Nymphaea pubescens 
Tiger Lotus - Nymphaea zenkeri 

*GRASSES*
Water Celery- Vallisneria americana 
Contortion Val - Vallisneria asiatica
Vallisneria natans 
Valliseneria rubra
Corkscrew Val - Vallisneria tortifolia
Dwarf Sag- Sagittaria subulata 
Crinum calimistratum
Onion Plant - Crinum thaianum
Micro Sword - Lilaeopsis braziliensis
*Crinum aquatica*

*APONOGETONS*
Aponogeton ulvaceous
Aponogeton bouvianus 
Aponogeton crispus
Aponogeton elongatus
Aponogeton undulatus
*Rigidifolius - Aponogeton rigidifolius*

*CLOVERS*
Water Clover - Mariselia minuta
Marsilea hirsuta
*Four Leaf Clover - Mariselia quadrifolia*


----------



## James From Cali

All plants are for tanks under 2wpg for those who would like to know. Thanks


----------



## skabooya

I love this list. It should be a sticky in our low light section for an always easy find.


----------



## James From Cali

Thanks. Just want to clear something up. Everybody's tank is different. Some plants may work for you and some may not. Dont get discouraged though because there still is a vast majority of plants to choose from.


----------



## Ozymandias

Does any one have experance with the lily both Nymphaea pubescens and Nymphaea zenkeri. i'm considering putting one of a ten gallon tank but want to ow if that too small of a tank for it


----------



## SheriffBooth

Awesome resource, James. Can you suggest a good link to cross-reference these suggestions if we're trying to set up a South American or African habitat tank?


----------



## James From Cali

Ozymandias said:


> Does any one have experance with the lily both Nymphaea pubescens and Nymphaea zenkeri. i'm considering putting one of a ten gallon tank but want to ow if that too small of a tank for it


All lotus's can outgrow a 10g tank. But in low light it takes time for the plant to outgrow(I have 2 plants plus the bulb). It does take the time to grow though so it can be a nice midground plant in a 10g.



SheriffBooth said:


> Awesome resource, James. Can you suggest a good link to cross-reference these suggestions if we're trying to set up a South American or African habitat tank?


Here is a link to Monga Bay Biotope pages:

http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope.htm

I too try and match things up more closely to habitats. It may be difficult to start so always go by certain regions and then narrow it down by availability and then cross reference. 

Happy Plantings ya'll.


----------



## SheriffBooth

Anyone tried cabomba carolina or cabomba pulcherrima in a tank under 2wpg?

In the SA blackwater I'm trying to put together, it's going to be val's in the background and then a sword plant of some flavor and a stargrass. Cabomba is the 4th plant genus that mongabay suggests.

Also, anyone know a good lowlight groundcover that's south american?


----------



## herosipet

Verry nice listing This would really help me and a lot of newbies.
Thanks


----------



## James From Cali

SheriffBooth said:


> Anyone tried cabomba carolina or cabomba pulcherrima in a tank under 2wpg?
> 
> In the SA blackwater I'm trying to put together, it's going to be val's in the background and then a sword plant of some flavor and a stargrass. Cabomba is the 4th plant genus that mongabay suggests.
> 
> Also, anyone know a good lowlight groundcover that's south american?


Combomba should be fine, just avoid puting it near the outflow of the filter. They tend to fall apart with too much movement. Im not sure on ground covers but a snad foreground would make an interesting aspect to the tank and make it more natural. Im in the midst of adding a sand foreground(1 more 1.99 bag to go) and the tank will be all natural.



herosipet said:


> Verry nice listing This would really help me and a lot of newbies.
> Thanks


Thanks.


----------



## SheriffBooth

James From Cali said:


> Combomba should be fine, just avoid puting it near the outflow of the filter. They tend to fall apart with too much movement. Im not sure on ground covers but a sand foreground would make an interesting aspect to the tank and make it more natural. Im in the midst of adding a sand foreground(1 more 1.99 bag to go) and the tank will be all natural.


Good tip - I'm definitely working out the appropriate aquascape. Right now I'm toying with the idea leaving the entire foreground open with just a scattering of larger river rocks, and adding a small power-head to simulate stream flow. Then dense planting and driftwood in the background as the stream bank. But I also thought mabe a low groundcover in the foreground along with the river rocks would look pretty sweet as well - something that wouldn't mind the water flow from the powerhead.


----------



## James From Cali

You can try Hydrocotyle leucocephala or Hydrocotyle ranunculoides and keep it trimmed low at the border of the sand, It would look quite nice imo. Im using Horticulture sand which is 1.99 for a 1 quart bag. That one bag filled half of my foreground and now I need one more for the final aditions. The sand is Uni-Grow Premium Organic Sand from OSH. Quite cheap and looks very very very natural.


----------



## SheriffBooth

James From Cali said:


> You can try Hydrocotyle leucocephala or Hydrocotyle ranunculoides and keep it trimmed low at the border of the sand, It would look quite nice imo. Im using Horticulture sand which is 1.99 for a 1 quart bag. That one bag filled half of my foreground and now I need one more for the final aditions. The sand is Uni-Grow Premium Organic Sand from OSH. Quite cheap and looks very very very natural.


I'm going to try turface pro red - I'm hoping that the combination of the red substrate and the yellowish blackwater will give it kind of a red-clay foothills streambed look. I'm about halfway to starting in on the project and I've got a vacation starting next week so it'll probably be late February before I get rolling. But I'm definitely excited - the anticipation is the best part.


----------



## James From Cali

Post pics when it is set up. That sounds like it would be definitely a nice tank. Especially how you described it. What are your methods of doing blackwater? Natural or Chemical? What plants will be in this setup?


----------



## SheriffBooth

James From Cali said:


> Post pics when it is set up. That sounds like it would be definitely a nice tank. Especially how you described it. What are your methods of doing blackwater? Natural or Chemical? What plants will be in this setup?


The plan is a substrate of light peat, laterite and several inches of red turface. I've got a pile of manzanita driftwood for decoration, and the plants will be corkscrew vals, a stargrass, a sword of some variety and maybe now a cabomba carolina - these are the 4 varietals that mongabay identified in an SA blackwater stream. I'm going to initially try Tetra's Blackwater Extract for color and some minor water additives, and see how that does.

Fish will be 2 bolivian rams, an angel, a school of tetras and 3 oto cats.


----------



## James From Cali

Hope the cichlids have enough space for territories


----------



## James From Cali

(New Plants Highlighted in Purple)
*FERNS & MOSSES*
Marimo Ball- Aegagropila linnaei
African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
Pheonix Moss - Fissidens fontanus
Zipper Moss - Fissidens zippelianus
Willow Moss - Fontinalis antipyretica
Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
Windelov Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
Pellia - Monosolenium tenerum 
Mini Pellia - Riccardia chamedryfolia
Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
Round Pellia - Süßwassertang
Flame Moss - Taxiphyllum alternans
Java Moss - Taxiphyllum barbieri
Peacock Moss - Taxiphyllum sp. 'peacock'
Taiwan Moss - Taxiphyllum sp.
Singapore Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
Christmas Moss - Vesicularia montagnei
Erect Moss - Vesicularia reticulata
Water Clover - Mariselia minuta
Marsilea hirsuta
Four Leaf Clover - Mariselia quadrifolia

*STEM PLANTS*
Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
Moneywort - Bocapa monnieri
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
Anacharis - Egeria densa
American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Stargrass - Heteranthera zosterifolia
Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Water Pennywort - Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
Giant Hygro - Hygrophila corymbosa
Water Wisteria - Hygrophila difformis
Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Dwarf Ambulia - Limnophila sessiliflora 
Red Ludwigia- Ludwigia repens
Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
Combomba - Combomba carolina

*FLOATERS*
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
Anacharis - Egeria densa
Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Water Pennywort- Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
Duckweed - Lemna minor
Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Red Root Floater - Phyllanthus fluitans 
Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
Giant Slavinia - Salvinia molesta

*CRYPTOCORYNE*
Crypt Affinis - Cryptocoryne affinis
Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne balansae
Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
Crypt Lutea - Cryptocoryne lutea
Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
Crypt Walkeri - Cryptocoryne walkeri
Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
Crypt Willisi - Cryptocoryne willisi

*ANUBIAS*
Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri 
Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
Hastifolia - Anubias hastifolia
Barteri Round Leaf - Anubias barteri v. ‘Round Leaf’
Gigantea - Anubias gigantea
Congensis - Anubias congensis[/COLOR]
Lanceolota - Anubias lanceolota [/COLOR]
Gracilis - Anubias gracilis[/COLOR]
Anubias Barteri v Angustifolia - Anubias barteri v angustifolia
Caladiifolia -Anubias barteri v Caladiifolia
Anubias Afzelli - Anubias afzelli

*SWORD PLANTS*
Amazon Sword - Echinodorus amazonicus
Ruffle Sword - Echinodorus major
Melon Sword - Echinodorus osiris
Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
Red Flame Sword - Echinodorus 'Red Special'
Pygmy Chain Sword - Echnodorus tennelus 
Uruguay Amazon Sword - Echinodorus uruguayensis

*LILY'S*
Lotus- Nymphaea pubescens 
Tiger Lotus - Nymphaea zenkeri 

*GRASSES*
Water Celery- Vallisneria americana 
Contortion Val - Vallisneria asiatica
Vallisneria natans 
Valliseneria rubra
Corkscrew Val - Vallisneria tortifolia
Dwarf Sag- Sagittaria subulata 
Crinum calimistratum
Onion Plant - Crinum thaianum
Micro Sword - Lilaeopsis braziliensis
Crinum aquatica

*APONOGETONS*
Aponogeton ulvaceous
Aponogeton bouvianus 
Aponogeton crispus
Aponogeton elongatus
Aponogeton undulatus
Rigidifolius - Aponogeton rigidifolius

Added Combomba carolina. Added 'Clovers' List to 'FERNS & MOSSES' list.


----------



## SheriffBooth

James From Cali said:


> Hope the cichlids have enough space for territories


Yeah, that's the main reason I'm considering leaving the forground open or very lightly planted, and then putting the powerhead in the mid or high water. I tell you what, it doesn't take long to appreciate why folks prefer the flexibility of larger tanks. The 29g is just big enough to make you feel ambitious, but not quite large enough to accomodate everything you might want.


----------



## James From Cali

Temptation is going to be a big thing for you in this tank. IUt will look kinda empty asnd you would want to add more.


----------



## myhui

Can you talk a little more about your choice of substrate and reasons for it?

For my low-tech 50, I'm still undecided between using just Eco-Complete substrate or put it on top of a layer of potting soil or something else.


----------



## SheriffBooth

myhui said:


> Can you talk a little more about your choice of substrate and reasons for it?
> 
> For my low-tech 50, I'm still undecided between using just Eco-Complete substrate or put it on top of a layer of potting soil or something else.


If you're asking me, I'm going with the Turface for four reasons basically: it's almost completely inert, it's got a small grain size, it comes in the color I wanted, and it's cheap. I got my bag for $13 for 50lbs. Same amount of Flourite Red would have been over $50 and I can get the same or higher level of iron concentration in the substrate by using laterite on the bottom.


----------



## James From Cali

*myhui*-Just use Eco complete on its own. No need to add potting soil or anything to it.

*SheriffBooth*-Those are good reasons for wanting to use that over flourite. I may try some for a future tank.


----------



## James From Cali

I will be adding pics of some plants that may be lowlight that dont actually have a name yet as I do not have them identify them.


----------



## stagius

Is it true that under high light (3WPG) the java fern leaves will be burned out.
In my tank, the leaves turn completely into black. I don't know if this is a sign of over-ligh side effect, or the leaves are just old ( there are many new plantlet on this leave )


----------



## James From Cali

Im not sure of the cause to this myself. I have java fern that have healthy plantlets and are black. I had moved them under shade so I will see what happens.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Hey MODS- any chance we could get a sticky on this?

James- I was looking for this awesome list of yours yesterday and couldn't find it- I thought it already had a sticky and went through just about every forum looking for it! LOL

BTW this is awesome work- pics would just make it OTT incredible!


----------



## James From Cali

lauraleellbp said:


> Hey MODS- any chance we could get a sticky on this?
> 
> James- I was looking for this awesome list of yours yesterday and couldn't find it- I thought it already had a sticky and went through just about every forum looking for it! LOL
> 
> BTW this is awesome work- pics would just make it OTT incredible!


Haha, thanks. Most of the credit is from the research done online. I will be adding pics as the time goes by. I'm sure the mods wont mind me adding the link to my signature so I will do that as well.


----------



## stagius

HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides 

Can we really grow in HC under low light ? i hope you put it on by mistake


----------



## James From Cali

No HC can grow in low light if it has a source of fertilization and CO2.


----------



## stagius

Did you try to grow HC in low light with CO2 and dosing ?

I don't think in low light, plant will be in need of CO2 and nutrient.

However, I would like to see it is really possible to do so


----------



## James From Cali

From things I have read it can be done given those things. I will be trying the plant out personally when I get my 55g setup. I will let you all know what the end result is


----------



## stagius

I would suggest to remove HC from list, or somehow mark it as not yet tested. 
As often used as carpet plant, HC would require lot of light to penetrate down to the bottom.
As far as I know, only HM can grown in low light, and they will grow pretty tall.


----------



## James From Cali

Most sites even clarify HC as Low-Very High Light. For instance Tropica. 

For everyone that tunes in to this thread HC has not been tested yet and will require experimntation. If anyone has a tank with 1-2wpg with HC growing let me know so we can set this straight. The thing to remeber, as I will stress many many time, is that no two tanks are the same. What will grow for me may not grow for you. HC will grow very slowly and would require the CO2 and ferts to keep algae at bay. In smaller tanks Excel would work best. Larger tanks can probably have a couple 3L soda bottles with DIy Co2.

EDIT: I will be adding pics of Java Fern and Java Fern Windelov very soon.


----------



## jinx©

Another thought besides adding pictures may be to note where the plant is best/typically used foreground/midground/background etc.


----------



## James From Cali

No prob Jinx, I like that idea alot as well. I am sorry for not posting in a while. Been sick and internet problems.


----------



## jinx©

Seeing that alot beginners are being directed to this list I just thought it may be a good addition.


----------



## James From Cali

Working on it now


----------



## James From Cali

B=Background,M=Midground,F=Foreground,FL=Floater,A=Anywhere,

FERNS & MOSSES
A-Marimo Ball- Aegagropila linnaei
B-African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
B-Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
A-Pheonix Moss - Fissidens fontanus
A-Zipper Moss - Fissidens zippelianus
A-Willow Moss - Fontinalis antipyretica
M-Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
M-Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
M-Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
M-Windelov Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
M-Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
A-Pellia - Monosolenium tenerum 
A-Mini Pellia - Riccardia chamedryfolia
F/FL-Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
A-Round Pellia - Süßwassertang
A-Flame Moss - Taxiphyllum alternans
A-Java Moss - Taxiphyllum barbieri
A-Peacock Moss - Taxiphyllum sp. 'peacock'
A-Taiwan Moss - Taxiphyllum sp.
A-Singapore Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
A-Christmas Moss - Vesicularia montagnei
A-Erect Moss - Vesicularia reticulata
F-Water Clover - Mariselia minuta
F-Marsilea hirsuta
F-Four Leaf Clover - Mariselia quadrifolia

STEM PLANTS
B-Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
B-Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
B-Moneywort - Bocapa monnieri
B/FL-Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
B/F-LWatersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
B/F-LAnacharis - Egeria densa
B-American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
F-HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides 
B-Stargrass - Heteranthera zosterifolia
B/FL-Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
M-Water Pennywort - Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
B-Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
B-Giant Hygro - Hygrophila corymbosa
B-Water Wisteria - Hygrophila difformis
B-Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
B-Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
B-Dwarf Ambulia - Limnophila sessiliflora 
B-Red Ludwigia- Ludwigia repens
B/FL-Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
B-Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
F/M-Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
B-Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
B-Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
B-Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
B-Combomba - Combomba carolina

FLOATERS
B/FL-Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
B/FL-Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
B/FL-Anacharis - Egeria densa
B/FL-Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
FL-Duckweed - Lemna minor
B/FL-Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
FL-Red Root Floater - Phyllanthus fluitans 
F/FL-Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
FL-Giant Slavinia - Salvinia molesta

CRYPTOCORYNE
M-Crypt Affinis - Cryptocoryne affinis
B-Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
B-Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne balansae
M-Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
M-Crypt Lutea - Cryptocoryne lutea
F-Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
F-Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
B-Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
B-Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
M-Crypt Walkeri - Cryptocoryne walkeri
M-Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
M-Crypt Willisi - Cryptocoryne willisi

ANUBIAS
M-Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri 
M-Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
M-Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
M-Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
A-Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
A-Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
M-Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
A-Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
B-Hastifolia - Anubias hastifolia
B-Barteri Round Leaf - Anubias barteri v. ‘Round Leaf’
B-Gigantea - Anubias gigantea
B-Congensis - Anubias congensis[/color]
B-Lanceolota - Anubias lanceolota [/color]
M-Gracilis - Anubias gracilis[/color]
M-Anubias Barteri v Angustifolia - Anubias barteri v angustifolia
M-Caladiifolia -Anubias barteri v Caladiifolia
M-Anubias Afzelli - Anubias afzelli

SWORD PLANTS
B-Amazon Sword - Echinodorus amazonicus
B-Ruffle Sword - Echinodorus major
M-Melon Sword - Echinodorus osiris
M-Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
M-Red Flame Sword - Echinodorus 'Red Special'
F-Pygmy Chain Sword - Echinodorus tenellus or Helanthium tenellum
B-Uruguay Amazon Sword - Echinodorus uruguayensis
B-Argentine Sword - Echinodrous argentinensis

LILY'S
F-Lotus- Nymphaea pubescens 
M-Tiger Lotus - Nymphaea zenkeri 

GRASSES
B-Water Celery- Vallisneria americana 
B-Contortion Val - Vallisneria asiatica
B-Vallisneria natans 
B-Valliseneria rubra
N-Corkscrew Val - Vallisneria tortifolia
M-Dwarf Sag- Sagittaria subulata 
B-Crinum calimistratum
B-Onion Plant - Crinum thaianum
F-Micro Sword - Lilaeopsis braziliensis
B-Crinum aquatica

APONOGETONS
M-Aponogeton ulvaceous
B-Aponogeton bouvianus 
B-Aponogeton crispus
B-Aponogeton elongatus
B-Aponogeton undulatus
B-Rigidifolius - Aponogeton rigidifolius

I will make a nicer looking list with everything like this when I start to feel better. Thanks for all the support guys(and gals).


----------



## SheriffBooth

James From Cali said:


> Post pics when it is set up. That sounds like it would be definitely a nice tank. Especially how you described it. What are your methods of doing blackwater? Natural or Chemical? What plants will be in this setup?


Here's the link to the journal thread for my Amazon biotope:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/61183-29g-amazon-blackwater-creek-biotope-journal.html


----------



## James From Cali

Thanks for the links....Posted there. Looking good.


----------



## skabooya

I put some stargrass in my 32gal and its growing much better and greener than my high light high tech 4gal. My 32 is only 1.25wpg. Im amazed by its growth. I put in one sickly stem and now its almost ready for a trim. Its only been about a month in that tank. 
I didnt see stargrass on your list so i thought i would post my experiences with it thus far.

Im dosing Iron once a week 15mL and NPK mixture (ready made) 15mL weekly
5-10% WC every other week. 
Lights on for about 6-8 hrs a day depending on how late i plan to stay up.
substrate is fluorite.


----------



## James From Cali

Stargrass - Heteranthera zosterifolia is under stem plants. Thank you for the information on growth rate in lower light. Can you tell how long you have had the bulb? Relevency of bulb age can determine plant growth.


----------



## skabooya

The bulb was first used when i set up my tank. and hasent been changed. Its regular NO fluorescent. 2x20watt. I set the tank up in January so the blubs are about 3 months old.


----------



## James From Cali

*My idea for the future of the list*

Here is my idea of how I want to start setting up the list(just a rough outline from a sick teen). Any feedback or ideas are welcome, this was done with paint only.


----------



## lauraleellbp

That's an exellent idea, James.


----------



## James From Cali

Thanks. When I get a chance to make it look nicer I will but for now its just the outline.


----------



## James From Cali

Added secondary scientific name of Pygmy Chain Sword(_Echinodorus tenellus_) now (_Helanthium tenellum_).


----------



## herosipet

James From Cali said:


> Here is my idea of how I want to start setting up the list(just a rough outline from a sick teen). Any feedback or ideas are welcome, this was done with paint only.


I beleived you are really good. How about matching this with pictures?
This would really help us the newbs.
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## James From Cali

herosipet said:


> I beleived you are really good. How about matching this with pictures?
> This would really help us the newbs.
> Thanks for doing this.


No problem. Im going over layouts of how this can be done to look neat, professional, and be helpful. Anyone have any thoughts or ideas please post or pm me. Im going to be adding another layout idea once I get it started. Im thinking even just making a website dedicated to the lowlight plant list idea.


----------



## skabooya

The chart looks good. I agree with herosipet about pictures. Link the names to pictures of the plant to google search engine or something so people can get a quick idea of what this plant is.


----------



## James From Cali

Added some links for the list 

FERNS & MOSSES
Marimo Ball- Aegagropila linnaei
African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
Pheonix Moss - Fissidens fontanus
Zipper Moss - Fissidens zippelianus
Willow Moss - Fontinalis antipyretica
Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
Windelov Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
Pellia - Monosolenium tenerum 
Mini Pellia - Riccardia chamedryfolia
Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
Round Pellia - Süßwassertang
Flame Moss - Taxiphyllum alternans
Java Moss - Taxiphyllum barbieri
Peacock Moss - Taxiphyllum sp. 'peacock'
Taiwan Moss - Taxiphyllum sp.
Singapore Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
Christmas Moss - Vesicularia montagnei
Erect Moss - Vesicularia reticulata
Water Clover - Mariselia minuta
Marsilea hirsuta
Four Leaf Clover - Mariselia quadrifolia

STEM PLANTS
Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
Moneywort - Bocapa monnieri
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
Anacharis - Egeria densa
American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Stargrass - Heteranthera zosterifolia
Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Water Pennywort - Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
Giant Hygro - Hygrophila corymbosa
Water Wisteria - Hygrophila difformis
Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Dwarf Ambulia - Limnophila sessiliflora 
Red Ludwigia- Ludwigia repens
Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
Combomba - Combomba carolina

FLOATERS
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
Anacharis - Egeria densa
Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Water Pennywort- Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
Duckweed - Lemna minor
Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Red Root Floater - Phyllanthus fluitans 
Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
Giant Slavinia - Salvinia molesta

CRYPTOCORYNE
Crypt Affinis - Cryptocoryne affinis
Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne balansae
Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
Crypt Lutea - Cryptocoryne lutea
Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
Crypt Walkeri - Cryptocoryne walkeri
Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
Crypt Willisi - Cryptocoryne willisi

ANUBIAS
Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri 
Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
Hastifolia - Anubias hastifolia
Barteri Round Leaf - Anubias barteri v. ‘Round Leaf’
Gigantea - Anubias gigantea
Congensis - Anubias congensis[/color]
Lanceolota - Anubias lanceolota [/color]
Gracilis - Anubias gracilis[/color]
Anubias Barteri v Angustifolia - Anubias barteri v angustifolia
Caladiifolia -Anubias barteri v Caladiifolia
Anubias Afzelli - Anubias afzelli

SWORD PLANTS
Amazon Sword - Echinodorus amazonicus
Ruffle Sword - Echinodorus major
Melon Sword - Echinodorus osiris
Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
Red Flame Sword - Echinodorus 'Red Special'
Pygmy Chain Sword - Echnodorus tennelus 
Uruguay Amazon Sword - Echinodorus uruguayensis

LILY'S
Lotus- Nymphaea pubescens 
Tiger Lotus - Nymphaea zenkeri 

GRASSES
Water Celery- Vallisneria americana 
Contortion Val - Vallisneria asiatica
Vallisneria natans 
Valliseneria rubra
Corkscrew Val - Vallisneria tortifolia
Dwarf Sag- Sagittaria subulata 
Crinum calimistratum
Onion Plant - Crinum thaianum
Micro Sword - Lilaeopsis braziliensis
Crinum aquatica

APONOGETONS
Aponogeton ulvaceous
Aponogeton bouvianus 
Aponogeton crispus
Aponogeton elongatus
Aponogeton undulatus
Rigidifolius - Aponogeton rigidifolius


----------



## lauraleellbp

You know what might be easier in the long run? Plus more beneficial for the forum at large? Making sure that each of the plants listed is in the plants profile section- then you can just list plant names and categorize them as far as 'scape placement, as in your first link...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

i agree with lauraleellbp, adding it to the forum is a good idea, why setup and maintain another site?


----------



## waterfaller1

wearsbunnyslippers said:


> i agree with lauraleellbp, adding it to the forum is a good idea, why setup and maintain another site?


Excuse me for interrupting this thread. OMG, I had no idea . I looked at your link, did you write that up about the painted fish?
I knew it was a horrendous disgusting practice. But didn't know the extent of it, and I didn't realize they do it to so many different types of fish! They also do this to corals, and they use cyanide to stun saltwater fish for capture in many places. So sad.. :icon_cry:


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

waterfaller1 said:


> Excuse me for interrupting this thread. OMG, I had no idea . I looked at your link, did you write that up about the painted fish?
> I knew it was a horrendous disgusting practice. But didn't know the extent of it, and I didn't realize they do it to so many different types of fish! They also do this to corals, and they use cyanide to stun saltwater fish for capture in many places. So sad.. :icon_cry:


sorry for the threadjack 

i cant stand the disgusting practice of dying / painting fish, it should be outlawed, i refuse to buy or recommend lfs's that sell these fish.

thanks for looking


----------



## James From Cali

B=Background,M=Midground,F=Foreground,FL=Floater,A =Anywhere,

FERNS & MOSSES
A-Marimo Ball- Aegagropila linnaei
B-African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
B-Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
A-Pheonix Moss - Fissidens fontanus
A-Singapore Fissidens-Fissidens sp. "Singapore"
A-Zipper Moss - Fissidens zippelianus
A-Willow Moss - Fontinalis antipyretica
M-Wavy Leaf Java Fern- Microsorum pteropus undulata
M-Tropica Java Fern-Microsurm pteropus 'tropica'
M-Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
M-Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
M-Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
M-Windelov Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
M-Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
M-Needle Leaf Java Fern- Microsorum pteropus 'needle leaf'
A-Pellia - Monosolenium tenerum 
A-Mini Pellia - Riccardia chamedryfolia
F/FL-Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
A-Round Pellia - Süßwassertang
A-Flame Moss - Taxiphyllum alternans
A-Java Moss - Taxiphyllum barbieri
A-Peacock Moss - Taxiphyllum sp. 'peacock'
A-Taiwan Moss - Taxiphyllum sp.
A-Singapore Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
A-Christmas Moss - Vesicularia montagnei
A-Erect Moss - Vesicularia reticulata
F-Water Clover - Mariselia minuta
F-Marsilea hirsuta
F-Four Leaf Clover - Mariselia quadrifolia

STEM PLANTS
B-Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
B-Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
B-Moneywort - Bocapa monnieri
B/FL-Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
B/F-LWatersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
B/F-LAnacharis - Egeria densa
B-American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
F-HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides 
B-Stargrass - Heteranthera zosterifolia
B/FL-Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
M-Water Pennywort - Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
B-Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
B-Giant Hygro - Hygrophila corymbosa
B-Water Wisteria - Hygrophila difformis
B-Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
B-Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
B-Dwarf Ambulia - Limnophila sessiliflora 
B-Red Ludwigia- Ludwigia repens
B/FL-Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
B-Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
F/M-Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
B-Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
B-Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
B-Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
B-Combomba - Combomba carolina

FLOATERS
B/FL-Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
B/FL-Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
B/FL-Anacharis - Egeria densa
B/FL-Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
FL-Duckweed - Lemna minor
B/FL-Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
FL-Red Root Floater - Phyllanthus fluitans 
F/FL-Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
FL-Giant Slavinia - Salvinia molesta

CRYPTOCORYNE
M-Crypt Affinis - Cryptocoryne affinis
B-Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
B-Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne balansae
M-Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
M-Crypt Lutea - Cryptocoryne lutea
F-Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
F-Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
B-Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
B-Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
M-Crypt Walkeri - Cryptocoryne walkeri
M-Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
M-Crypt Willisi - Cryptocoryne willisi

ANUBIAS
M-Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri 
M-Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
M-Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
M-Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
A-Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
A-Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
M-Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
A-Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
B-Hastifolia - Anubias hastifolia
B-Barteri Round Leaf - Anubias barteri v. ‘Round Leaf’
B-Gigantea - Anubias gigantea
B-Congensis - Anubias congensis[/color]
B-Lanceolota - Anubias lanceolota [/color]
M-Gracilis - Anubias gracilis[/color]
M-Anubias Barteri v Angustifolia - Anubias barteri v angustifolia
M-Caladiifolia -Anubias barteri v Caladiifolia
M-Anubias Afzelli - Anubias afzelli

SWORD PLANTS
B-Amazon Sword - Echinodorus amazonicus
B-Ruffle Sword - Echinodorus major
M-Melon Sword - Echinodorus osiris
M-Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
M-Red Flame Sword - Echinodorus 'Red Special'
F-Pygmy Chain Sword - Echinodorus tenellus or Helanthium tenellum
B-Uruguay Amazon Sword - Echinodorus uruguayensis
B-Argentine Sword - Echinodrous argentinensis

LILY'S
F-Lotus- Nymphaea pubescens 
M-Tiger Lotus - Nymphaea zenkeri 

GRASSES
B-Water Celery- Vallisneria americana 
B-Contortion Val - Vallisneria asiatica
B-Vallisneria natans 
B-Valliseneria rubra
N-Corkscrew Val - Vallisneria tortifolia
M-Dwarf Sag- Sagittaria subulata 
B-Crinum calimistratum
B-Onion Plant - Crinum thaianum
F-Micro Sword - Lilaeopsis braziliensis
B-Crinum aquatica

APONOGETONS
M-Aponogeton ulvaceous
B-Aponogeton bouvianus 
B-Aponogeton crispus
B-Aponogeton elongatus
B-Aponogeton undulatus
B-Rigidifolius - Aponogeton rigidifolius


----------



## James From Cali

Relinked the list and will finish sometimes this week


----------



## James From Cali

Sorry everyone for the delay in links but have been busy with school and fixing my relationship. Im wondering if we can get this stickied so it cannot be lost in the mix. What do you Mods think?


----------



## lauraleellbp

x2 on a Sticky - this is a really valuable thread and I refer ppl to it all the time!!


----------



## Homer_Simpson

lauraleellbp said:


> x2 on a Sticky - this is a really valuable thread and I refer ppl to it all the time!!


*AGREED!* *MODS PLEASE!!*


----------



## lauraleellbp

:fish: :fish1: :fish: :fish1: We got a sticky, We got a sticky!!! :fish1: :fish: :fish1: :fish: 

^^^ me doing a fish and plant dance...


----------



## James From Cali

Homer_Simpson said:


> *AGREED!* *MODS PLEASE!!*


Wow lots of support. Thanks homer!



lauraleellbp said:


> x2 on a Sticky - this is a really valuable thread and I refer ppl to it all the time!!





lauraleellbp said:


> :fish: :fish1: :fish: :fish1: We got a sticky, We got a sticky!!! :fish1: :fish: :fish1: :fish:
> 
> ^^^ me doing a fish and plant dance...


:fish1: :fish: :fish1: :fish: :fish1: :fish: :fish1: :fish: 

Ok enough of that lol. Thanks Lauralee for the support of this thread.


----------



## Homer_Simpson

No problem James, but all credit to Lauraleellbp for suggesting it. That is one of the best lists that I have seen and I think that the forum is lucky to have the author as a member who is willing to answer questions about it and provide clarification and direction. Many thanks for sharing this. I know, I would totally be lost without this list. It serves as a really good reference for me in setting up low light tanks, which is pretty much what I have decided is best, most affordable, and least troublesome.


----------



## James From Cali

Homer_Simpson said:


> No problem James, but all credit to Lauraleellbp for suggesting it. That is one of the best lists that I have seen and I think that the forum is lucky to have the author as a member who is willing to answer questions about it and provide clarification and direction. Many thanks for sharing this. I know, I would totally be lost without this list. It serves as a really good reference for me in setting up low light tanks, which is pretty much what I have decided is best, most affordable, and least troublesome.


I cannot set up a tank that has more than, possibly, 2.5wpg. I like my low light tanks too much. If I start a higher light tank then my attention is diverted. I am a member on a few sites(ones that I do not often visit) but this one probably shown me the most interest. Thanks for everyone who had gave me the motive to attempt some of these plants as well. Your curiosity has stricken me to try something new.

Thanks again!

-James From Cali​


----------



## lauraleellbp

LOL all I did (outside of my superfantastic plantfish dance of course) was be one of the ppl asking for a sticky- and I'm sure I wasn't the first...

James you're the one that's put tons of time and effort into a really really great resource, so you should be very proud! :thumbsup:


----------



## James From Cali

lauraleellbp said:


> LOL all I did (outside of my superfantastic plantfish dance of course) was be one of the ppl asking for a sticky- and I'm sure I wasn't the first...
> 
> James you're the one that's put tons of time and effort into a really really great resource, so you should be very proud! :thumbsup:


When I first started in this hobby more than a year ago I had constantly asked "What plants can be in low light" or "What can I grow". I then got more knowledgable and started seeing more and more threads like such. I then started researching more and more and just found-Through others experiences as well- what would be best for low light. Although some things are debateable there is a chance it can work. Thats why I cannot stress enough 'what works in one persons tank may not work in yours'. I am proud to be apart of this forum as well as helping-and being helped- by every member here. My partner and I have been trying to figure out new methods(similar to the emersed growth than flooding of plants) of growing HC in lower lights. He and I are researching that as we speak.

And Lauralee, that plantfish dance really softened them up.......IT WAS FRIGGIN AWESOME lolz. 

-James From Cali​


----------



## James From Cali

Hey everyone I just needed to post this.

If you have a plant that you want me to experiment with send me a pm with the plant name(common and scientific name if possible), water parameters of your tank(pH and hardness), lighting(High/med/low with WPG over size tank), substrate, ferts, and CO2. Then we can work out something for me to get a little bit of the plant to experiment with.


----------



## James From Cali

I am going to be experimenting with Cardinal plant(_Lobelia caridinalis_), Dwarf hairgrass(_Elocharis acicularis_), and Giant hairgrass(_Elocharis mantevidensis_). Please check out my tank thread for progress reports on these.


----------



## sdy284

you know making this a google document, would make it much easier to collaborate on 

docs.google.com/


----------



## NeonShrimp

James From Cali said:


> I am going to be experimenting with Cardinal plant(_Lobelia caridinalis_), Dwarf hairgrass(_Elocharis acicularis_), and Giant hairgrass(_Elocharis mantevidensis_). Please check out my tank thread for progress reports on these.


I like the Lobelia and Dwarf hairgrass in my tanks which are mostly nano tanks. The Giant hairgrass got so overgrown that I decided to get rid of it.


----------



## Homer_Simpson

James From Cali said:


> Hey everyone I just needed to post this.
> 
> If you have a plant that you want me to experiment with send me a pm with the plant name(common and scientific name if possible), water parameters of your tank(pH and hardness), lighting(High/med/low with WPG over size tank), substrate, ferts, and CO2. Then we can work out something for me to get a little bit of the plant to experiment with.


What an excellent idea!! Thanks James, I will keep in this mind. I am curious as to your experience with Java Moss. I have had problems gettng it to thrive in low light, high light, c02/non c02, ferts no ferts, regularly stocked tanks/overstocked tanks, differing substrates, including Aquasoil. It is supposed to be one of the easiest to grow. The only thing that I can think of is the water temperature. In all the tanks, where it did poorly the temperature was a constant 28-30 degrees celcius. I have a 3 gallon nano at work where the temperature is a constant 26-27 degrees celcius so I may test it on that tank. But some independent verfication and testing on this would be nice, and I think of a more qualified person to do this than you.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

I am wondering how blyxa japonica would do in a lower light setup. It does great in my high tech tank. It is growing like a weed even though it is HEAVILY shaded by some taller plants. My point of reference is my glosso. It sits in front of the blyxa and it is getting very leggy and sparse whereas the blyxa is shaded even more and growing great. The only other variable though is my co2 injection. I don't know how it would do without it.

What do you guys think? Worth a test?

Edit: I guess this is directed towards Homer and James and wether or not James wants to give it a shot. If there isn't any point, it won't hurt my feelings. I need to get a low tech for dummies book. Can only handle one setup at a time (and barely even that).


----------



## James From Cali

sdy284 said:


> you know making this a google document, would make it much easier to collaborate on
> 
> docs.google.com/


Good to know. I have set it up just now. I do a search for low light plant list and I get a few websites(this one the most). So it really is nice. I will go in and edit alot more later. Here is a link to it!



NeonShrimp said:


> I like the Lobelia and Dwarf hairgrass in my tanks which are mostly nano tanks. The Giant hairgrass got so overgrown that I decided to get rid of it.


I like how Lobelia gets round and bushy Its very soft and I think it looks alot nicer than other plants. Hopefully this plant grows. I also can find this plant locally(after much research in Identifying this plant) so I am not in short supply. 



Homer_Simpson said:


> What an excellent idea!! Thanks James, I will keep in this mind. I am curious as to your experience with Java Moss. I have had problems gettng it to thrive in low light, high light, c02/non c02, ferts no ferts, regularly stocked tanks/overstocked tanks, differing substrates, including Aquasoil. It is supposed to be one of the easiest to grow. The only thing that I can think of is the water temperature. In all the tanks, where it did poorly the temperature was a constant 28-30 degrees celcius. I have a 3 gallon nano at work where the temperature is a constant 26-27 degrees celcius so I may test it on that tank. But some independent verfication and testing on this would be nice, and I think of a more qualified person to do this than you.


I need to get more. The Java Moss I had died tremendously. I had the water in about 60* water with no ferts and just ambient light. I am going to try a few other variables as far as more of a fully submersed, partially submersed, emersed. This should give ideas which it grows best in and then maybe I can try to apply some other variables to the others. Unfortunately this causes for more meticulous planningand research.



BiscuitSlayer said:


> I am wondering how blyxa japonica would do in a lower light setup. It does great in my high tech tank. It is growing like a weed even though it is HEAVILY shaded by some taller plants. My point of reference is my glosso. It sits in front of the blyxa and it is getting very leggy and sparse whereas the blyxa is shaded even more and growing great. The only other variable though is my co2 injection. I don't know how it would do without it.
> 
> What do you guys think? Worth a test?
> 
> Edit: I guess this is directed towards Homer and James and wether or not James wants to give it a shot. If there isn't any point, it won't hurt my feelings. I need to get a low tech for dummies book. Can only handle one setup at a time (and barely even that).



I dont think Glosso would stay as a carpet plant in low light, more of a mid-background plant. The blyxa may very well survive in low light. Plants tend to adapt to their surroundings and_* try*_ to grow. Some of them succeed, some of them fail. Blyxa can be one of those plants that succeed whereas Glosso wont. IMO it would be worth the test. But I would use only a little for a test that way if it fails you havent lost money. I want to wait until I get my CO2 setup before I attempt any plants but I will be marking the plants down somewhere for attempts.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

James From Cali said:


> I dont think Glosso would stay as a carpet plant in low light, more of a mid-background plant. The blyxa may very well survive in low light. Plants tend to adapt to their surroundings and_* try*_ to grow. Some of them succeed, some of them fail. Blyxa can be one of those plants that succeed whereas Glosso wont. IMO it would be worth the test. But I would use only a little for a test that way if it fails you havent lost money. I want to wait until I get my CO2 setup before I attempt any plants but I will be marking the plants down somewhere for attempts.


JFC - 

I knew the glosso probably wouldn't do well. I was just using it as a point of reference for the blyxa with regards to the amount of light the blyxa is getting. When you are ready to give it a shot, PM me and I'll send you a couple of plants.


----------



## James From Cali

No problem. Once my CO2 is up I will send you a PM.


----------



## James From Cali

B=Background,M=Midground,F=Foreground,FL=Floater,A =Anywhere,

FERNS & MOSSES
A-Marimo Ball- Cladophora aegagrophila
B-African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
B/F-LWatersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
A-Pheonix Moss - Fissidens fontanus
A-Singapore Fissidens-Fissidens sp. "Singapore"
A-Zipper Moss - Fissidens zippelianus
A-Willow Moss - Fontinalis antipyretica
M-Wavy Leaf Java Fern- Microsorum pteropus undulata
M-Tropica Java Fern-Microsurm pteropus 'tropica'
M-Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
M-Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
M-Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
M-Windelov Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
M-Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
M-Needle Leaf Java Fern- Microsorum pteropus 'needle leaf'
A-Pellia - Monosolenium tenerum 
A-Mini Pellia - Riccardia chamedryfolia
F/FL-Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
A-Round Pellia - Süßwassertang
A-Flame Moss - Taxiphyllum alternans
A-Java Moss - Taxiphyllum barbieri
A-Peacock Moss - Taxiphyllum sp. 'peacock'
A-Taiwan Moss - Taxiphyllum sp.
A-Singapore Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
A-Christmas Moss - Vesicularia montagnei
A-Erect Moss - Vesicularia reticulata
F-Water Clover - Mariselia minuta
F-Marsilea hirsuta
F-Four Leaf Clover - Mariselia quadrifolia

STEM PLANTS
B-Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
B-Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
B-Moneywort - Bocapa monnieri
B/FL-Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
B/F-LWatersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
B/FL-Anacharis - Egeria densa
B-American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
F-HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides 
B-Stargrass - Heteranthera zosterifolia
B/FL-Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
M-Water Pennywort - Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
B-Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
B-Giant Hygro - Hygrophila corymbosa
B-Water Wisteria - Hygrophila difformis
B-Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
B-Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
B-Dwarf Ambulia - Limnophila sessiliflora 
B-Red Ludwigia- Ludwigia repens
B/FL-Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
B-Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
F/M-Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
B-Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
B-Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
B-Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
B-Combomba - Combomba carolina

FLOATERS
B/FL-Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
B/F-LWatersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
B/FL-Anacharis - Egeria densa
B/FL-Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
FL-Duckweed - Lemna minor
B/FL-Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum]
FL-Red Root Floater - Phyllanthus fluitans 
F/FL-Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
FL-Giant Slavinia - Salvinia molesta

CRYPTOCORYNE
M-Crypt Affinis - Cryptocoryne affinis
B-Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
B-Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne balansae
M-Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
M-Crypt Lutea - Cryptocoryne lutea
F-Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
F-Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
B-Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
B-Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
M-Crypt Walkeri - Cryptocoryne walkeri
M-Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
M-Crypt Willisi - Cryptocoryne willisi
F- Crypt Parva - Cryptocoryne parva
M- Crypt Pontederiifolia - Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia

ANUBIAS
M-Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri 
M-Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
M-Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
A-Marbled Nana
M-Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
A-Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
A-Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
M-Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
A-Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
M- Minima
B-Hastifolia - Anubias hastifolia
B-Barteri Round Leaf - Anubias barteri v. ‘Round Leaf’
B-Gigantea - Anubias gigantea
B-Congensis - Anubias congensis
B-Lanceolota - Anubias lanceolota 
M-Gracilis - Anubias gracilis
M-Anubias Barteri v Angustifolia - Anubias barteri v angustifolia
M-Caladiifolia -Anubias barteri v Caladiifolia
M-Anubias Afzelli - Anubias afzelli

SWORD PLANTS
B-Amazon Sword - Echinodorus amazonicus
B-Ruffle Sword - Echinodorus major
M-Melon Sword - Echinodorus osiris
M-Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
M-Red Flame Sword - Echinodorus 'Red Special'
F-Pygmy Chain Sword - Echinodorus tenellus or Helanthium tenellum
B-Uruguay Amazon Sword - Echinodorus uruguayensis
B-Argentine Sword - Echinodrous argentinensis

LILY'S
F-Lotus- Nymphaea pubescens M-Tiger Lotus - Nymphaea zenkeri 

GRASSES
B-Water Celery- Vallisneria americana 
B-Contortion Val - Vallisneria asiatica
B-Vallisneria natans 
B-Valliseneria rubra
N-Corkscrew Val - Vallisneria tortifolia
M-Dwarf Sag- Sagittaria subulata 
B-Crinum calimistratum
B-Onion Plant - Crinum thaianum
F-Micro Sword - Lilaeopsis braziliensis
B-Crinum aquatica

APONOGETONS
M-Aponogeton ulvaceous
B-Aponogeton bouvianus 
B-Aponogeton crispus
B-Aponogeton elongatus
B-Aponogeton undulatus
B-Rigidifolius - Aponogeton rigidifolius


----------



## James From Cali

Linked a few more.


----------



## James From Cali

Dwarf Hairgrass and Giant Hairgrass may be added to the list. I want to see if it grows and spreads first.


----------



## herosipet

Wow James its really looking good. Thanks for your efforts and everybody who contributed. This will really help us both newbies advanced.
Thanks.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

loving your work


----------



## James From Cali

Homer_Simpson said:


> What an excellent idea!! Thanks James, I will keep in this mind. I am curious as to your experience with Java Moss. I have had problems gettng it to thrive in low light, high light, c02/non c02, ferts no ferts, regularly stocked tanks/overstocked tanks, differing substrates, including Aquasoil. It is supposed to be one of the easiest to grow. The only thing that I can think of is the water temperature. In all the tanks, where it did poorly the temperature was a constant 28-30 degrees celcius. I have a 3 gallon nano at work where the temperature is a constant 26-27 degrees celcius so I may test it on that tank. But some independent verfication and testing on this would be nice, and I think of a more qualified person to do this than you.


I am going to try and see if this affects other mossesas well, at least the same way as Java Moss. I am going to experiment with Flame Moss first.


----------



## Piratefleet

Wow!! great list! think this wil prove extremely useful when choosing plants. Thanks very much :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer_Simpson

James From Cali said:


> I am going to try and see if this affects other mossesas well, at least the same way as Java Moss. I am going to experiment with Flame Moss first.



FWIW, I have a co-worker who is not a planted tank enthusiast but he has a guppy breed op in place. No fancy lighting, just lots of java moss for the breeding tank. No ferts, no excel. He told me that his guppies are breeding like crazy, no fish deaths, and his java moss is growing like a weed. He told me that he even has ghost shrimp in the tank (for a year now) and they have grown quite big(he does not dose iodine or calcium either). This is a bit of a surprise as many people, including myself have had no success keeping ghost shrimp. 

The java moss growing like a weed interested me the most, so I asked him if he could check his tank temperature and tell me what it was at. This is what he E-Mailed me. 

_*"My temperature in my 30 gal is 74-76 or around 24- Java moss thriving.
20 gal- 72/73 22-23 Java Moss thriving as well"*_

It would seem that at least based on what is he stating that java moss may do much better at lower temperatures. Lol, now if I could only convince him to test or let me test his water parameters(GH, KH, PH, potassium, nitrates) to see how those compare to my water parameters.


----------



## James From Cali

Piratefleet said:


> Wow!! great list! think this wil prove extremely useful when choosing plants. Thanks very much :thumbsup:


Thanks and your welcome!



Homer_Simpson said:


> FWIW, I have a co-worker who is not a planted tank enthusiast but he has a guppy breed op in place. No fancy lighting, just lots of java moss for the breeding tank. No ferts, no excel. He told me that his guppies are breeding like crazy, no fish deaths, and his java moss is growing like a weed. He told me that he even has ghost shrimp in the tank (for a year now) and they have grown quite big(he does not dose iodine or calcium either). This is a bit of a surprise as many people, including myself have had no success keeping ghost shrimp.
> 
> The java moss growing like a weed interested me the most, so I asked him if he could check his tank temperature and tell me what it was at. This is what he E-Mailed me.
> 
> _*"My temperature in my 30 gal is 74-76 or around 24- Java moss thriving.
> 20 gal- 72/73 22-23 Java Moss thriving as well"*_
> 
> It would seem that at least based on what is he stating that java moss may do much better at lower temperatures. Lol, now if I could only convince him to test or let me test his water parameters(GH, KH, PH, potassium, nitrates) to see how those compare to my water parameters.


Hmmm, that is interesting. If you can get the parameters please post because lately I cannot keep Java Moss alive for my soul.


----------



## James From Cali

Added Dwarf Hairgrass and Giant Hairgrass to the list.

B=Background,M=Midground,F=Foreground,FL=Floater,A =Anywhere,

FERNS & MOSSES
A-Marimo Ball- Cladophora aegagrophila
B-African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
B/F-LWatersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
A-Pheonix Moss - Fissidens fontanus
A-Singapore Fissidens-Fissidens sp. "Singapore"
A-Zipper Moss - Fissidens zippelianus
A-Willow Moss - Fontinalis antipyretica
M-Wavy Leaf Java Fern- Microsorum pteropus undulata
M-Tropica Java Fern-Microsurm pteropus 'tropica'
M-Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
M-Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
M-Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
M-Windelov Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
M-Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
M-Needle Leaf Java Fern- Microsorum pteropus 'needle leaf'
A-Pellia - Monosolenium tenerum 
A-Mini Pellia - Riccardia chamedryfolia
F/FL-Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
A-Round Pellia - Süßwassertang
A-Flame Moss - Taxiphyllum alternans
A-Java Moss - Taxiphyllum barbieri
A-Peacock Moss - Taxiphyllum sp. 'peacock'
A-Taiwan Moss - Taxiphyllum sp.
A-Singapore Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
A-Christmas Moss - Vesicularia montagnei
A-Erect Moss - Vesicularia reticulata
F-Water Clover - Mariselia minuta
F-Marsilea hirsuta
F-Four Leaf Clover - Mariselia quadrifolia

STEM PLANTS
B-Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
B-Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
B-Moneywort - Bocapa monnieri
B/FL-Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
B/F-LWatersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
B/FL-Anacharis - Egeria densa
B-American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
F-HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides 
B-Stargrass - Heteranthera zosterifolia
B/FL-Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
M-Water Pennywort - Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
B-Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
B-Giant Hygro - Hygrophila corymbosa
B-Water Wisteria - Hygrophila difformis
B-Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
B-Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
B-Dwarf Ambulia - Limnophila sessiliflora 
B-Red Ludwigia- Ludwigia repens
B/FL-Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
B-Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
F/M-Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
B-Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
B-Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
B-Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
B-Combomba - Combomba carolina

FLOATERS
B/FL-Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
B/F-LWatersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
B/FL-Anacharis - Egeria densa
B/FL-Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
FL-Duckweed - Lemna minor
FL-Red Root Floater - Phyllanthus fluitans 
F/FL-Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
FL-Giant Slavinia - Salvinia molesta

CRYPTOCORYNE
M-Crypt Affinis - Cryptocoryne affinis
B-Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
B-Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne balansae
M-Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
M-Crypt Lutea - Cryptocoryne lutea
F-Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
F-Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
B-Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
B-Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
M-Crypt Walkeri - Cryptocoryne walkeri
M-Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
M-Crypt Willisi - Cryptocoryne willisi
F- Crypt Parva - Cryptocoryne parva
M- Crypt Pontederiifolia - Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia

ANUBIAS
M-Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri 
M-Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
M-Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
A-Marbled Nana - Anubias barteri nana 'Marble'
M-Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
A-Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
A-Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
M-Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
A-Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
M- Minima
B-Hastifolia - Anubias hastifolia
B-Barteri Round Leaf - Anubias barteri v. ‘Round Leaf’
B-Gigantea - Anubias gigantea
B-Congensis - Anubias congensis
B-Lanceolota - Anubias lanceolota 
M-Gracilis - Anubias gracilis
M-Anubias Barteri v Angustifolia - Anubias barteri v angustifolia
M-Caladiifolia -Anubias barteri v Caladiifolia
M-Anubias Afzelli - Anubias afzelli

SWORD PLANTS
B-Amazon Sword - Echinodorus amazonicus
B-Ruffle Sword - Echinodorus major
M-Melon Sword - Echinodorus osiris
M-Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
M-Red Flame Sword - Echinodorus 'Red Special'
F-Pygmy Chain Sword - Echinodorus tenellus or Helanthium tenellum
B-Uruguay Amazon Sword - Echinodorus uruguayensis
B-Argentine Sword - Echinodrous argentinensis

LILY'S
F-Lotus- Nymphaea pubescens M-Tiger Lotus - Nymphaea zenkeri 

GRASSES
F- Dwarf Hairgrass - Elocharis acicularis 
B- Giant Hairgrass - Elocharis montevidensis 
B-Water Celery- Vallisneria americana 
B-Contortion Val - Vallisneria asiatica
B-Vallisneria natans 
B-Valliseneria rubra
N-Corkscrew Val - Vallisneria tortifolia
M-Dwarf Sag- Sagittaria subulata 
B-Crinum calimistratum
B-Onion Plant - Crinum thaianum
F-Micro Sword - Lilaeopsis braziliensis
B-Crinum aquatica

APONOGETONS
M-Aponogeton ulvaceous
B-Aponogeton bouvianus 
B-Aponogeton crispus
B-Aponogeton elongatus
B-Aponogeton undulatus
B-Rigidifolius - Aponogeton rigidifolius


----------



## James From Cali

Sorry for the triple post BUT........

HC is growing some good roots and seems to be growing new leaves. Also the Hairgrass(both varieties) are doing the same. Just for reference you can view it in my tank journal.


----------



## dr.tran

Thanks james thats awesome. So awesome it seems other people want to take credit for ur post. http://www.endlersr.us/viewtopic.php?p=2011#2011


----------



## James From Cali

Unfortunately I cannot view it and I am also awaiting for my account to be activated on the site.


----------



## James From Cali

Dr. Tran I thank you for the lookout. I took a look at her extras she has on the list and I am curious as to her experiences.


----------



## dr.tran

No problem james, its an excellent list and if my work was being spread around, I would like to know. Thanks for taking ur time to make this list.


----------



## James From Cali

I agree. That is why I appreciate Homer for him giving me the credit and then letting me know about some other sites. My list is based on just research that I have done. Im sure others have had the idea but I just put it in black and white.


----------



## James From Cali

I am conteplating on adding _Cardamine lyrata_ to the list. Anyone have any ideas on this?


----------



## Homer_Simpson

James From Cali said:


> I am conteplating on adding _Cardamine lyrata_ to the list. Anyone have any ideas on this?


Hey James this is my experience.

I have some cardamine lyrata in a 3 gallon low tech, low light(10 watt compact flurorescent at work), it is growing at a snails pace. And talk about snails, the tank has snails and either the snail or Amano Shrimp is eating the leaves as the cardamine leaves appear as though they have been munched on. The same is true for a low tech, low light(15 watt compact fluorescent 6500 K daylight) 5 gallon tank at home. Again, something is munching on the leaves and my guess is that it is either the snails or Amano Shrimps. No c02 injection in either tank, and I do dose with Excel daily with a double dose with every water change. The leaves tend to grow close to the surface and in all the tanks that I have it in the leaves closest to the top seem be develop green spot algae and in the 5 gallon low tech tank, I am also seeing black brush algae on the leaves closest to the surface. The average tank temperature in both the 3 gallon and 5 gallon low tech is about 27 degrees celcius.

With all other things being equal I just added Cardamine Lyrata to a 5 gallon low tech hex tank that I set up. Based on what happened with it in the other tanks you would think that it would/should have done well. It did okay(did not grow or die) for the first month but then literally fell apart at the seams. The only difference between this tank and the 3 gallon and 5 gallon was temperature. The hex tank was averaging temperatures of 30 degrees celcius unlike the 27 degrees celcius tempertature of the 3 and 5 gallon. I suspect that cadamine lyrata does not do well at higher temperatures. Based on this description, the plant prefers 18-25 degree temperature, which may explain why it fell apart in the hex at 30 degree celcius temperature, with all other things being equal.

In my 15 gallon ADA Aquasoil tank(1/2 EI fert dosing) with 46 watt 6500K compact fluorescent bulb lighting, DIY c02 injection, it grows like a weed and I have to trim it weekly. Again, the 15 gallon tank temperature averages 27 degrees celcius. In another 10 gallon tank with 26 watt lighting(EI fert dosing) with DIY c02 injection and Schultz Aquatic Soil, it also grows like a weed, but growth seems to really slow down when tank temperature shoots up to 30 degrees celcius. This is also true of my 40 gallon tank with 2 55 watt AH supply bright kit lighting and pressurized c02 injection. In both those tanks, the cardamine leaves closest to the tank's surface have a bad case of green spot algae. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## James From Cali

Thanks Homer. This might be another test like Mosses. How mosses prefer cooler waters, maybe the cardimime would do better as well. Thanks for your experiences.


----------



## James From Cali

Added _Ceratopteris siliquosa_ and _Hygrophila balsamica_. I am also going to experiment with _Myriphyllum mattogrossense, Shinnersia ricularis, Cardamine lyrata_, and _Nymphoides sp. Taiwan_.

B=Background,M=Midground,F=Foreground,FL=Floater,A =Anywhere,

FERNS & MOSSES
A-Marimo Ball- Cladophora aegagrophila
B-African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
B/FL-Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
B/FL- Thread Leaf Watersprite - Ceratopteris siliquosa
A-Pheonix Moss - Fissidens fontanus
A-Singapore Fissidens-Fissidens sp. "Singapore"
A-Zipper Moss - Fissidens zippelianus
A-Willow Moss - Fontinalis antipyretica
M-Wavy Leaf Java Fern- Microsorum pteropus undulata
M-Tropica Java Fern-Microsurm pteropus 'tropica'
M-Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
M-Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
M-Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
M-Windelov Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
M-Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
M-Needle Leaf Java Fern- Microsorum pteropus 'needle leaf'
A-Pellia - Monosolenium tenerum 
A-Mini Pellia - Riccardia chamedryfolia
F/FL-Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
A-Round Pellia - Süßwassertang
A-Flame Moss - Taxiphyllum alternans
A-Java Moss - Taxiphyllum barbieri
A-Peacock Moss - Taxiphyllum sp. 'peacock'
A-Taiwan Moss - Taxiphyllum sp.
A-Singapore Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
A-Christmas Moss - Vesicularia montagnei
A-Erect Moss - Vesicularia reticulata
F-Water Clover - Mariselia minuta
F-Marsilea hirsuta
F-Four Leaf Clover - Mariselia quadrifolia

STEM PLANTS
B-Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
B-Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
B-Moneywort - Bocapa monnieri
B/FL-Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
B/F-LWatersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
B/FL-Anacharis - Egeria densa
B-American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
F-HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides 
B-Stargrass - Heteranthera zosterifolia
B/FL-Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
M-Water Pennywort - Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
B-Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
B-Giant Hygro - Hygrophila corymbosa
B-Water Wisteria - Hygrophila difformis
B-Fine Leafed Wisteria- Hygrophila balsamica
B-Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
B-Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
B-Dwarf Ambulia - Limnophila sessiliflora 
B-Red Ludwigia- Ludwigia repens
B/FL-Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
B-Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
F/M-Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
B-Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
B-Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
B-Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
B-Combomba - Combomba carolina

FLOATERS
B/FL-Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
B/F-LWatersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
B/FL- Thread Leaf Watersprite - Ceratopteris siliquosa
B/FL-Anacharis - Egeria densa
B/FL-Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
B/FL-Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
FL-Duckweed - Lemna minor
FL-Red Root Floater - Phyllanthus fluitans 
F/FL-Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
FL-Giant Slavinia - Salvinia molesta

CRYPTOCORYNE
M-Crypt Affinis - Cryptocoryne affinis
B-Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
B-Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne balansae
M-Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
M-Crypt Lutea - Cryptocoryne lutea
F-Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
F-Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
B-Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
B-Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
M-Crypt Walkeri - Cryptocoryne walkeri
M-Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
M-Crypt Willisi - Cryptocoryne willisi
F- Crypt Parva - Cryptocoryne parva
M- Crypt Pontederiifolia - Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia

ANUBIAS
M-Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri 
M-Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
M-Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
A-Marbled Nana - Anubias barteri nana 'Marble'
M-Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
A-Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
A-Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
M-Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
A-Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
M- Minima
B-Hastifolia - Anubias hastifolia
B-Barteri Round Leaf - Anubias barteri v. ‘Round Leaf’
B-Gigantea - Anubias gigantea
B-Congensis - Anubias congensis
B-Lanceolota - Anubias lanceolota 
M-Gracilis - Anubias gracilis
M-Anubias Barteri v Angustifolia - Anubias barteri v angustifolia
M-Caladiifolia -Anubias barteri v Caladiifolia
M-Anubias Afzelli - Anubias afzelli

SWORD PLANTS
B-Amazon Sword - Echinodorus amazonicus
B-Ruffle Sword - Echinodorus major
M-Melon Sword - Echinodorus osiris
M-Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
M-Red Flame Sword - Echinodorus 'Red Special'
F-Pygmy Chain Sword - Echinodorus tenellus or Helanthium tenellum
B-Uruguay Amazon Sword - Echinodorus uruguayensis
B-Argentine Sword - Echinodrous argentinensis

LILY'S
F-Lotus- Nymphaea pubescens M-Tiger Lotus - Nymphaea zenkeri 

GRASSES
F- Dwarf Hairgrass - Elocharis acicularis 
B- Giant Hairgrass - Elocharis montevidensis 
B-Water Celery- Vallisneria americana 
B-Contortion Val - Vallisneria asiatica
B-Vallisneria natans 
B-Valliseneria rubra
N-Corkscrew Val - Vallisneria tortifolia
M-Dwarf Sag- Sagittaria subulata 
B-Crinum calimistratum
B-Onion Plant - Crinum thaianum
F-Micro Sword - Lilaeopsis braziliensis
B-Crinum aquatica

APONOGETONS
M-Aponogeton ulvaceous
B-Aponogeton bouvianus 
B-Aponogeton crispus
B-Aponogeton elongatus
B-Aponogeton undulatus
B-Rigidifolius - Aponogeton rigidifolius


----------



## Homer_Simpson

James From Cali said:


> Thanks and your welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, that is interesting. If you can get the parameters please post because lately I cannot keep Java Moss alive for my soul.


Here are the parameters based on the samples of water he gave me for both tanks. I found the results quite surprising considering I tested with calibrated test kits, so the results are pretty accurate.

He claims that the java moss is growing like a weed in both tanks.

For the 24 degree celcius 30 gallon tank:

PH: 6.5
GH(General Hardness): 40 ppm(on the soft side). Ideal is considered between 50-120 ppm.
KH(carbonate hardness): 20 ppm. Ideal is considered between 50-120 ppm.
Nitrates: 40 ppm. This is considered really high. Ideal is 10-20 ppm as per Rex Grigg. This begs the question: how the heck are his Ghost Shrimp doing so well with nitrates so high??
Phosphates: 5 ppm. Ideal is 1.0-2.0 ppm as per Rex Grigg

For the 22-23 degree celcius 20 gallon tank.
PH: 7.0
GH: 60 ppm
KH: 30 ppm
Nitrates: 40 ppm - Incredible that he has had no ghost shrimp deaths in over a year.
Phosphates: 5 ppm

His water parameters are less than ideal but his java moss is growing like a weed, his guppies are breeding like rabbits, and his ghost shrimp have grown large and are still alive. That has me scratching my head. I think one thing is clear: the lower water temperature may account for why his java moss is doing so well. I think identifying low light plants on the list based on ideal temperature range may be a good idea given that peoples' tanks may vary significantly in terms of water temperature and given that most people are likely going to keep a heater, it may be a good idea for them to know which plants may not be effected by higher temperatures. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## James From Cali

Homer That is not a bad idea. I will have to get into here and update it. Maybe with Java Moss you must have everything NOT ideal for it to grow.Thanks Homer, it will help tremendously.


----------



## Homer_Simpson

James From Cali said:


> Homer That is not a bad idea. I will have to get into here and update it. Maybe with Java Moss you must have everything NOT ideal for it to grow.Thanks Homer, it will help tremendously.


You're are welcome James, and you are probably right. I forgot to mention that he told me that he does 1/3 water changes every week. Also, what is interesting is that we use the same tap water and Edward(a moderator at APC) was kind enough to point out to me that other than calcium levels being at less than ideal levels for plant growth, the tap water makeup(with respect to nutrients was pretty good). FWIW, here is a link showing my city's tap water parameter breakdown.
http://winnipeg.ca/waterandwaste/water/testResults/Winnipeg.stm

I don't have a calcium test kit as I would have been interested in testing his water sample's calcium level. He claims not to dose any extra calcium and even told me that he removes the ghost shrimp molted skins/castings. So, what is puzzling is that if the tap water has less than ideal levels of calcium and he is removing the ghost shrimp skin molts which if left would add calcium to the water and he is not dosing calicum, how or why are his Ghost Shrimp doing well and how have they managed to survive in water with sublevels of calicum. He is only using plain aquarium gravel so there is no calcium being leached from the substrate that would account for this. For me, it is a real mystery. I have never had much luck with ghost shrimp and even purchased them from the same store as him. And I was adding calicum sulphate to the water. Again, it looks like temperature may partly account for this. The tank where my Ghost Shrimp kicked the bucket and my java moss turned brown and died was averaging about 30 degrees celcius.


----------



## James From Cali

Ghost shrimp tend to do best at lower temperatures. Maybe in me researching more with Java Moss I will research with the Ghost Shrimp! His tank must be *SUPREMELY* healthy if they can live in 40ppm NO3 levels. I couldnt even keep my Ghost Shrimp alive in 5ppm NO3. As far as the calcium I am sure they molt, and especially in a planted aquaria, finding *ALL* the molts in the tank is somewhat impossible. Some shrimp hoard theirs and eat it later and somethings it gets stuck in the plants and hardscape. That is just my thoughts though.


----------



## James From Cali

Well I have the list printed out and have a cover for it so I have it looking nice. Once I get the chance today I will look through and base things on temperature, Fertilization(including CO2) Needs, and aquarium placement. Thanks you guys.


----------



## James From Cali

Okay this list is going to be turned into an actual article . So here is the first part of the Table of Contents I have created so far. 

*Prologue*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Plants And Their Purpose In Low Light Aquaria*
-*Brief Plant Anatomy*
_a-Roots
_b-Tuber
_c-Rhizome
_d-Petiole
_e-Leaf
*Lighting For A Low Light Tank*
-*Types of Bulbs*
_a-Incandescent
_b-Compact Flourescent
_c-Spiral Compact Flourescents
_d-Strip Flourescent
*-Kelvin Rating*
*-Wattage*
*Substrate*
*-Plain Gravel*
*-Flourite*
*-Eco-Complete*
*-Sand*
*-Layered Substrate*

The next parts will be fertilization and CO2 and then getting into the different plants. Now let me state now that this will all be based on 10g tanks. Now you will have to do the math to figure what is best for you(although I will throw in examples for larger tanks).


----------



## 9am53

I have a low light tank to which I add excel and a bit of flourish cause my macros are not bad just from fish poop and tap water...the tank gets direct sunlight for about 3 hours in the evening (facing west) my hygro loves it in this tank, as the list would suggest, but I want to replace the fake swords in the tank with a mature amazon from another tank...its not on the list, but would it be ok with the sunlight added to the 1 wpg?


----------



## James From Cali

I do not think there will be a problem with adding a Sword to the tank. Just make sure that the substrate is mature and contains nutrients.


----------



## 9am53

yeah, the tank is 4 yrs old, and I will add a root tab once in a while too, thanks!
Once i have that going Ill add to this thread regarding how well it did in the low light.


----------



## James From Cali

Thanks. The more experiences the better. It will go to show how different our tanks are and would specify what may be best for your tank.


----------



## James From Cali

I am wondering if any one wants to send a couple of pictures of Anubias or Java Fern and a plant with a tuber(like aponogeton). I am going to be using them in a diagram and photos would be given credit by photographer. I would use mine but they do not come out very well.


----------



## Luichenwai

Anyone have experience with Limnophilia Aromatica??

I have this (3stems) in my 29 gal tank with only 20W light, no CO2, no ferts.
Its been here for 2-3weeks now and it still looks good. 

just FYI


----------



## 9am53

So I planned on planting some mature swords in my 20 tall low tech, but instead I planted a 6 inch tall amazon and a 7 inch tall osiris. They have been chilling for a week now and don't seem to be struggling at all...Ill keep you posted in a few more weeks....btw, I dose 1.5 mL excel once a day or 2 and I dose a mL of FLuorish once a week after water change, thats it.

P.S. I used to have this tank near my balcony where it got direct sun for a couple hours, but I recently moved it to my bedroom because my girlfriend says that 3 tanks in the living room is too much  

Anyways, the only light these swords have been getting is a 14 watt fluorescent (and its a 20 gallon tall) and I have the regular crappy substrate...I will keep you all posted, because Im quite interested my self in the outcome

Just a question for you more experienced aquarists....if I were to overdrive this 14 watt T8, could I keep my excel and flourish treatments the same? or would I need to amp them up? I figure if I was getting like maybe 20 watts, thats 1 wpg, so that would be better for the plants,...


----------



## James From Cali

Luichenwai said:


> Anyone have experience with Limnophilia Aromatica??
> 
> I have this (3stems) in my 29 gal tank with only 20W light, no CO2, no ferts.
> Its been here for 2-3weeks now and it still looks good.
> 
> just FYI


This seems to be a very easy plant, even more easier than the Hygrophila sp. Its a real weed. Very pretty plant too. I unfortunately dont have any experience with this plant......yet.



9am53 said:


> So I planned on planting some mature swords in my 20 tall low tech, but instead I planted a 6 inch tall amazon and a 7 inch tall osiris. They have been chilling for a week now and don't seem to be struggling at all...Ill keep you posted in a few more weeks....btw, I dose 1.5 mL excel once a day or 2 and I dose a mL of FLuorish once a week after water change, thats it.


Swords are probably some of the easiest plants to keep if you do things right from the get go. I found that they grow amazingly well in a sand substrate(same as cryptocorynes) with their crown just a little burried under the sand when young and as they grow they push the crown out. Keep posting your experiences and specs for some new comers that are having problems. 

My experience with swords have been great. My neighbor and I bought some emersed Argentine Swords and they went from pea gravel/horticulture sand to regular gravel/potting soil to plain sand. They did best in plain sand. No CO2 and I believe less then 1wpg. The one that is not doing well is cordifolius and I am unsure the reason but I am thinking lack of ferts.


----------



## James From Cali

I want to set a list up that is identicle to this except for biotope aquariums. For instance having it laid out like such:

Japan: pH:xx; Hardness:xx.x*
Marimo Ball

And so on. Any ideas? I was thinking about just making a seperate thread and link it to this one for a reference and so no Biotope discussion can be fill up this thread. What is everyones thoughts about me doing this.


----------



## Robert H

I can not believe this conversation has been going on this long with nobody challenging it. I have been biting my tonge, but I can't take it any more!


Wow, much effort went into this I can see, but I disagree with so much of it. The term low light is so subjective and misleading when every other componant to successful plant keeping is not addressed. I think in a sense it is mis leading to simply make a blanket list of plants under the term "low light".

The definition of low light to most people new to the hobby is whatever light came with their aquarium, and then maybe bumping that up to between 1 and 2 watts of flourescent light per gallon of water. *I don't think half the plants on your list would grow in those conditions, and even if they do survive, what kind of condition are they in?*

The stem plants in particular I have a problem with. Generally speaking, stem plants are the most light demanding of all aquatic plants. There are a few exceptions. Most of the exceptions are now illegal in the USA because they grow so prolificaly. Rotalas, Stargrass, Ambulia? Are you serious?
Downoi? Low light? HC? Thats crazy! You are telling me HC is a low light plant? I would love to see that. Hygrophila difformis under weak light has thin stems that can not support the weight of its own leaves and flops over. With strong light and re planting tops the stems remain strong, thick and sturdy.

Any floating plant is pretty much a given. When it is two inches away from the light, any plant will grow. A couple of the plants on the floating list technicaly I would not call floaters. They are stem plants that will take root in the substrate under bright light. 

Cryptocorynes,

Yes several common Cryptocoryne species are very tolerant of low light levels and growing submersed, but they grow painstakingly slow. Like an inch a year. They might as well be plastic. Balansae, retrospiralis, aponogetifolia, and pygmaea really do better under high light levels. Balansae in particular can be quite finicky.

Vallisneria I would defintly not call a low light plant. Not in a million years. Dwarf Sag.. yeah, you can get away with it, but the leaves will be much thinner than under high light. *Micro Sword - Lilaeopsis braziliensis*, now I know you have never grown this plant under low light. I won't believe it for a second. This plant has always been know as being the MOST light hog of any foreground plant. It is the KING of high light plants. Unless you are growing it in only inches of water, there is no way it would survive.


Aponogetons

Under weak light the plant will only survive on whatever energy is stored in the bulb, and most likely will only grow a few inches tall or have thin weak leaves. Once the energy in the tuber is used up, then the leaves die off and it will not grow back. Under good light, and good feeding, the plants grow to be huge, over two feet in length, tons of leaves and flower stalks. Aponogeton boivinianus is the most light finicky of all of them.

Sword plants. All sword plants more or less grow the same and are sort of iffy in the low light catagory. NEWBIES often think that the sword they bought potted that has been growing "well" in their ten gallon tank for the last 8 months is just wonderful. You and I know that a healthy sword plant would swallow a ten gallon tank for lunch.


*Red Lotus - Nymphaea zenkeri 'red'*, If you want Tiger lotus to have leaves the size of a quarter and grow to be maybe six inches tall, then grow it under low light. If you want leaves the size of your hand and the plant to be the dominate focal point, give it some real light, C02, and feed it at the roots generously.

*A true low light plant list is much shorter. Maybe ten plants.*

*I know there is a lot of discussion here about various conditions to make these plants grow.* It doesn' matter. All people are going to read is, OH this is on the low light plant list, so I can grow it in my 55 gallon tank with my 15 watt bulb.

Do you realize how hard it is to convince some fish people that if they want to grow plants the little 15 watt bulb on their 55 gallon tank just ain't gonna cut it? They will blame the plant, or the store they bought it from, or their water, or they will dump a gallon of fertilizer in the tank, anything except the light. They will finaly give up and go back to plastic plants. Having a list like this REALLY HELPS.









This is the most insane list of "low light" plants I have ever seen. *You might as well say every plant is low light.* :thumbsup: 

If you want to engage a conversation about how having 40 or 50 ppm of C02 and half a watt of light per gallon of water will enable these plants to grow fine, then OK. If you want to talk about a low tech, soil based tank, or the Walstad method, fine. Do that and open that up to debate, but don't call it a "low light plant list". Good grief.

Let me also add, I mean no dis respect to any one. I am NOT making a personal attack on any one here. I know James is very well meaning and a generous person who only wants to help. He enbodies the very spirit of what this forum is supposed to be, but I think this thread has serious flaws and can cause a serious problem. I believe it is extremely misleading, grossly generalized, and very open to interpretation.



> So I planned on planting some mature swords in my 20 tall low tech, but instead I planted a 6 inch tall amazon and a 7 inch tall osiris. They have been chilling for a week now and don't seem to be struggling at all...Ill keep you posted in a few more weeks....btw, I dose 1.5 mL excel once a day or 2 and I dose a mL of FLuorish once a week after water change, thats it.


LOL.. You see! Thats exactly what I am talking about. A healthy sword plant would out grow a 20 gallon tank in less than six months. Just because it doesn't die in two weeks does not mean the plant is healthy. Sword plants are like Oscars. You can put a baby Oscar in a 20 gallon tank, but it is not a good idea. It does not stay a baby for very long

One other note: I know you posted this on at least three other forums, and your low light plant list is different on each WEB site. My comments on specific plants were from your list on aquaticplantcentral.com which I presume are also on your list here, but I did not compare plant by plant on your two lists. That was too much work!


----------



## James From Cali

I appreciate the post. I take no offense by it because if there are corrections that should be made or something that isnt accurate then it should be stated. As far as somethings though I would like to point out and clarify: 

1) If people care not to read about the methods of growing them in these lighting conditions and they fail that is on them. There is several pages of discussion in this thread about maintaining there plants.I had even stated multiple times that some plants may not work for others, everyone's tank is different. If they do not take the time to fully research the information that is not anyones fault. That should not even a point against this thread due to the fact that everyone here is already very well knowledgable and newcomers already ask the questions anyway so a search is not difficult for them.
2) In low light no plant will severly outgrow a tank in 6 months. A healthy sword will start to outgrow a 20g tank in 6 months but the fact is Growth is slow. Some may grow faster and become tank busters soon in low light but it just brings me back to everyone's tank is different. 
3)I have never stated I personally tried any of these plants minus the ones I have tried. I researched and was hoping to experiment with them. I had messaged and spoke with people who had low light tanks and they told me what worked for them. When I was just beggining(when the original list on MFT.net was made) with planted tanks I went by what I knew were low light and what was suggested to me to add. 
4) The plants on the list have not been changed on any of the sites. I mainly update this one and havent had the chance to update the others. There is NO difference.

I will actually edit the list and just post with plants I am having luck growing in low light (29g tank with 17 watt bulb has some Victors). I would presume it be the only way to truly solve this situation of inaccuracy. But as I post new updated lists (Which wont be updated constantly due to not getting plants on a constant basis and plant growth rate). I would only base my plant list by growth rate/3 months, Lighting level, ferts and CO2 addition. I will also sepperate each plant into certain catergory. I think this makes it a win win.


----------



## sea-horsea

great thread


----------



## Karackle

Well i came to this thread to request some LOW light, non-green plants, but of course got caught up in some of the more recent posts and just wanted to say that in MY experience, Hygrophila difformis (Wisteria) can and does grow well under my low-lighting conditions. It grows up with strong stems in both my .75 wpg 20g H tank, and my 5g 2.5wpg tank. It grows FAST too, and does not become "leggy." And my small Crypt wendtii red may as well NOT just be plastic, as it has gone from about 5 leaves to about 20 leaves and grown about 2+ inches in the 6 months i've had live plants in the tank (this is my .75wpg 20g tall tank). So it's like James and others have said many times, everyone's tank is different, what grows in one may not in another. And I think that's a good, important, thing to keep in mind. :thumbsup: That's just my $0.02. 

And I think it's a great list to use as a starting point, but getting advice about your specific tanks parameters and what might have a better shot at working than something else is generally a good idea anyway, and something that I think anyone who cared enough about their tank to have found a forum such as this would probably do. :icon_wink 

But anyway....back to my question....:hihi: I need some more color in my tank, it's very...GREEN....any suggestions for low light plants that would add some different color to the tank? 

as always, thanks in advance!


----------



## lauraleellbp

I think a Nymphea lotus might do the trick for you. 

Ludwigia repens may or may not work out (I think it would grow OK, but may stay more green than red underneath the leaves). 

I can't remember how tall/big Indian red swords get, but a small one would be probably OK at least for a while. Fert tabs should help it out some.


----------



## Karackle

Cool thanks for the suggestions! I know i may not get anything super brightly colored with my conditions, but even a darker green, or hint or red, something a little different than my very bright green other plants would be nice. And I think i need to look into getting a 65k or so bulb and see if that helps


----------



## James From Cali

My sugestion would be to look at some of the lotusis like suggested. The ones you buy from petsmart will more than likely grow to be a red brown color. It wouldn't be super bright in color but it does the trick. Also try some of the cryptocoryne wendtii variants(red or bronze/brown will give nice contrast to green)


----------



## Karackle

Cool, thanks for the suggestions! I'm thinking i'll pick up a larger Crypt wendtii red for the back (i have a small leaved red one in front of the driftwood) and maybe see what i can find for the lotuses, they have a very different look than what's in my tank too


----------



## Myka

I'm setting up an Asian themed tank. It is only 10g, and is my first planted tank. The lighting is about 1.5 wpg, but I think I'm going to find a ballast to overdrive the bulb. I'm going to see how the tank does before I do that though. 

Anyway, without my going through this entire list of plants...does anyone know off-hand which of these plants originate in Asia? So far I have Java Fern, Java Moss, and Hygrophyllia difformis. My LFS has these...anything else may be difficult to find!


----------



## James From Cali

Any of the Hygrophilas, java ferns and most mosses. Rotalas and lotus plants are another set of plants that can be used.


----------



## Myka

Awesome, thanks!!! 

I haven't seen ANY mosses in town EVER. Apparently they are "hard to get"...?


----------



## Hover408

Thank you very much for putting this list together and all the debates that came along with it. As a first time planter (well soon to be just need to buy a few more things) this list points me in the right direction as to what plants I should be looking at. I want to run my t5ho 4x80 in my 180 gallon fish tank I hope that that will be enough light (crosses fingers).


----------



## BobB

Thankyou for the list, what about floating plants. Is CO'2 a must with any of these plants? How much light for a 58G.


----------



## James From Cali

For a 58g tank I would suggest 1-2 watts per gallon in the 6700k range. The floaters will definitely like the CO2 if you provide it. Any of these plants will do well with CO2 addition, just make sure you have an appropriate balance between light, CO2 and nutrients so you can prevent alga.


----------



## philg

Very helpful list.Thanks
Phil


----------



## FrostyNYC

I just want to add that I agree whole-heartedly with Robert H's post on page 10 of this thread. Anyone coming to this low-light plant list should also read his post for reference.


----------



## Homer_Simpson

Let's keep this in perspective. 

Tom Barr is highly trusted and has set up more tanks and experimented with more tank setups(plant types, light levels, ferts, low light, high light) than any of us ever will. Anyone new to the hobby should, therefore, seriously look at his methods and recommendations.

So, how does this relate to James list of low light plants? We can argue based on our individual experiences that some of the plants on the list may or may not be the best choice for a low tech setup, but this does not negate the value and validity of setting up a low tech, low light setup, with proven low light plants. No experienced hobbyist would ever argue that plants in such a setup my not produce huge lush leaves, or grow at astronomical rates like those grown via high tech setups. However, there are many individuals new to the hobby that don't want to mess with EI fertilization 3 times a week, invest in expensive c02 equipment, perform 50% water changes weekly to prevent excess build up of ferts, and continuously trim plants just to keep plants from choking out their tanks. And while light may not be the only contributing factor to algae, I have found from my own experimentation that it is a huge factor. Just try it yourself. Put a bunch of plants in a tank, bomard it with high light, use no c02 and no ferts and watch the algae farm that emerges. This relates to the point that you would be hard pressed to find algae issues to that extent in a low tech tank. You may end up with some diatom algae and green dust algae at the beginning and perhaps some black beard or black brush algae, but in my experience this algae seems to die back in a low tech tank and disappears as the tank matures. 

I have two tanks. A 40 gallon high tech with all the bells, toys, and whistles and a 5 gallon low tech setup up(no c02 14 watts daylight pc lighting, and daily dosing of excel). While the plants to grow at an insane rate in the 40 gallon, it is a real PITA keeping on top of the maintenance chores to keep the tank from crashing. I also have a 15 gallon high light, DIY c02, with ADA Aquasoil II. The SAE and Kuhli loach are alive and kicking, but again, it is a PITA, with respect to maintenance because the plants grow extremely fast and I have to keep on top of weekly water changes. In comparison, the 5 gallon is a piece of cake and I am quite happy with the growth rate and the fact that it is very low maintenance. Unlike the 40 gallon and 15 gallon tank, there is more room for neglect with the 5 gallon without issues, not that I would neglect it. The tanks are all algae free and the creatures in all the tanks appear healthy. 

If I could do it all over again, based on what I now know and learned from setting up different tanks, I would go low tech, low light with low light plants instead of going high tech. For me, the trade off of having slower plant growth with much less maintenance is well worth not having to ensure high maintenance on a tank to keep it from crashing. 

I credit Tom Barr for sharing his low tech approach and would advise anyone new to the hobby, who just wants to grow some plants without a lot of fuss to check out his method. It may not be the only method of setting up a low tech, low light tank, but in my experience it works really well. Choose plants from James excellent list and set up as per Tom Barr's method and you may be surprised as to how easy it is to grow plants without a lot of fuss or trial and error.

http://www.barrreport.com/articles/433-non-co2-methods.html

P.S. and as a side note.

I have a co-worker who is not into planted tanks. He has some java moss in his guppy breeding tank and uses the "stock" lighting(yeah you heard it right, the stock lighting that came with the tank). He takes no special measures, uses no ferts, has only plain old gravel and the java moss is lush green and growing like crazy. We have the same tap water, we have purchased the moss from the same source and I even tried a sample of the one grown in his tank, and I have tried growing the java moss in both my high tech and low tech tanks without success. It starts out green, then gradually turns brown and dies. Go figure. So, yeah it is possible to grow certain plants with only stock lighting and no special requirements whasoever. My co-worker is living proof of that.


----------



## lauraleellbp

I think James made a good point when he said that different people's results will vary with different plants. Water parameters, substrate, actual CO2 levels, actual PAR values... all of these will vary from tank to tank, even under the "same low wattage."

Personally, I've never had problems keeping Vals in low lighting. Stems like Bacopa carolinina, Najas (several different species), and several Hygros also do well. Stargrass does OK, just I have to really be careful how I keep it trimmed to avoid shading. I'm about to try every Crypt species I can get my hands on to see how they do for me. C. wendtiis I know do fine.

Seeing as it's pretty common goal for someone setting up a low light tank to not have to trim too frequently, IMO slow plant growth is a good thing. I don't mind if my Lotus isn't as brilliant red as my neighbors or if it stays nice and short- I kinda like it that way. My personal plant "standards" are - 1) does it stay alive 2) does it look nice. I'm not that picky, I guess. 

I think James' list is a great starting point. People just need to keep in mind that planted tanks are always trial and error- the plant that does great in one tank may or may not in the next (or even in the same tank just in a different spot... :icon_roll) That's one of the joys and frustrations in working with plants, period- terrestrial or aquatic.


----------



## James From Cali

Homer and Laura thank you. As I have been away with dealing with school and some issues and havent been here to post for a while I am happy to see that this thread is still looked at from time to time. Thank you.

I agree with Homer about viewing Tom Barrs methods, I simply enjoy reading his stuff. I actually have his Non CO2 method printed out so I have it on me at all times and I could refer people to it. 

Laura, I am actually making my 29g a crypt/grass tank. I am just going to use the stock light and no fertilization. I will eventually just have Cryptoryne balanse and lucens(i believe), anubias, and Sagitarria subulata. 

I never stated I have tried these plants, I actually done the opposite, and wish for people to experiment with it themselves. I read alot of peoples experiences, whether online or here about it in person.


----------



## James From Cali

You know reading this I thought it would be appropriate to add this link to one of Tom Barr's other thread about lighting:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/75776-simple-light-test-show-high-light.html


----------



## D-007

Just read all 11 pages and wanted to say thank you James for taking the time to put together the list. I found it very informative and valuable. roud:

Regards,
D


----------



## bugman2494

Hey, 
Just got a 50 gallon tank. Wondering how many watts per gallons is low light. The tank was my given to me and came with a 30 W Sylvania light which means I have 0.6wpg. 
I don't plan to upgrade the light so what types of plants can I keep with this particular lighting?

Thanks


----------



## Christine T

Anubias
Java Fern
Anacharis

You might be able to grow some Crypts also.


----------



## tedr108

I've always wanted a low-light plant list like this. Thanks, James.

I almost got out of the hobby about a year ago, because I was traveling quite a bit and just didn't have time for everything. I was using Tom Barr's EI method. Virtually every stem plant I put in it grew about 2" per day. I would go away for 2 weeks, and when I got back, there was hardly any room for the fish to swim! Ground covers like glosso formed a 4" turf ... crypt wendtii took over the tank ... When using EI, you really need to keep up with the pruning and maintenance.

Well, rather than get out of the hobby, I decided to give Tom's non-CO2 method a try. I do light dosing of KNO3, KH2PO4 and micros (Tropic Plant Nutrition). I do NOT use Excel or any other carbon source, but I do have some serious flow in my tanks. I actually put an airstone in my 29G, which seemed to help a lot -- perhaps it increases the CO2 ppms slightly, not sure. My plants are corkscrew vals, crypt wendtii, java fern, Christmas moss, anubia, and some other type of crypt -- I also have floating anacharis, hornwort and water lettuce. End results: haven't done a water change in months (and my fish load isn't as light as you might think), my CPDs and Cories and shrimp breed like crazy (so I know the water quality is fine). I also set up Rondomatic feeders, so I can be away for more than a week and nobody has to feed my fish. The only thing I do is add a pint or so of RO water every 2 to 3 days and fill my feeders every 9 to 13 days -- since I have glass over all of my tanks, there is very little evaporation. When I'm home, I do a batch of BBS almost every day.

My low-tech tanks will turn into jungles in time (the corkscrew vals spread like crazy), but it takes much longer.

I now have 4 low-tech tanks (1 x 29G, 2 x 20G, 1 x 10G [for fry], and they are much less work than my one high-tech was. Do I miss some of the high-tech plants? Sure I do. And, honestly, I hope to have time at some point to go back to a high-tech tank. Low-tech, however, has some major advantages and worth a try for most folks.

Regards,
Ted


----------



## WhiteDevil

James, thanks for the list, as you can tell its a timeless piece of info that I am printing right now to keep a pocket guide on me.

Thanks for your effort, Ive been looking for a common/scientific list like you have compiled for a very long time now.
Tis be me pot o gold at the end of me rainbow.


----------



## crimsonbull57

hey quick question, are there any low-light carpeting plants? (other then java moss)


----------



## plantbrain

Homer_Simpson said:


> I credit Tom Barr for sharing his low tech approach and would advise anyone new to the hobby,


Well Diana Walstad is a strong Advocate for the non CO2 method also, as was Dorothy Reimer before her(who's now since passed, she was a very nice sweet high energy gal), and many others. I grew a number of species without CO2 long before I got into planted tanks in earnest. 

We each have folks that give us ideas and we modify them.
I was curious if we took the sediment out of the equation, the rate is well known with CO2 vs non CO2, that water column dosing and fish waste should be able to do the trick and then we can measure and look at it closer.

But I came at it from the other end, started with non CO2, then CO2 enriched side, then returned back and applied what I knew from both methods.

Sediment ferts works and can/should be added as well, it will make the method for either non CO2, Excel or CO2 enriched methods work even better.

"My" method is just the water column, but does not negate anything in the sediment either. It complements those sources.

Location is less critical, however, proponents of sediments ferts often claim, falsely at that........we can and have shown otherwise, adding ferts to sediment somehow is some advantage that prevent algae.

No, it does not.

Folks still have troubles with this issue, claim otherwise, even though you add it and see that in many tanks, there's no algae inducement.

Thus it cannot be possibly be a correct speculation/hypothesis
Folks can huff and belly ache all they want, but they cannot avoid this fact.
That is the observation, and it's a demostratable result.

This is true for non CO2, Excel and for CO2 enriched methods.
That's a bold and true statement that took some time to arrive at and lot of tanks, testing and folks trying it to realize.

Still, many get algae and blame the nutrients.
But if that was the really the cause, we would have to see in all cases, or at least 95% or so. But we do not, we have newbies or folks where the CO2, water changes, plant densities, etc are not truly independent. So they look for the old myths and dogma since they really do not know. 

Then it gets repeated.
Some folks promote methods all the time.........and they work, the real question is why they work.

This is critical. This can prevent myths and solve more issues for the folks that have not had the success that perhaps others have had.

Nutrients are less important, CO2 stability/light are really much more critical.

This is still true here for non CO2/carbon enrichment methods.
So not doing those water changes seems to stabilize things for many, having higher plant density, why do some plants do well while others not? CO2 competition mostly(we can provide good light and nutrients easy enough). Allelopathy can be ruled out via activated carbon etc. So it leaves us mostly with CO2 stability as a root cause for issues=> algae, which is indirectly related to poor plant health that leads to algae. So it's all about the plant's health, when that is disturbed, then we have algae.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain

Robert H said:


> The definition of low light to most people new to the hobby is whatever light came with their aquarium, and then maybe bumping that up to between 1 and 2 watts of flourescent light per gallon of water. *I don't think half the plants on your list would grow in those conditions, and even if they do survive, what kind of condition are they in?*


Tongue biting?
Name a single species of any plant that cannot be grown to a high level at 1.5-2w/gal of PC/T8T5 lighting?

Low tech will include CO2 or not? If so, then it's not the light, it's the CO2.
If Excel is included, then there's little issue.

The light level in this tank is the same as it is it is in the other:










HC: 









Light was measured using a PAR meter at various points in the tank.
What does well in that tank, is independent of light for the other.......

Adding CO2/Excel will certainly extend and promote plant health/growth at lower intensities of light, this is well documented and Tropica has a good article on that subject.

You cannot get away from the holistic aspects of growth, light, CO2 and nutrients, not just one of these parameters.

Non limiting CO2/nutrients allow less light to be used and extends the lower range of lighting.

That's right smack in the middle of the range you suggest is unacceptable for plant growth for the specific plants you mentioned, HC, Gloss, Stem plants etc.

Maybe for non CO2/Excel, but not in the broad sense.
But if you add CO2/Excel, then it's not independent of lighting is it then?

So it's either both light and CO2, or not lighting alone. Something else is limiting, hampering growth etc, not light.

Otherwise, the above examples cannot be possible, and yet......they are.
Several hundred folks in the Bay have seen those same tanks.........

I have never been particularly keen on calling aquatic plants low light vs high light. They all do pretty well at some rather low light levels and the low light plants grow pretty fast at higher levels of light as well.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## James From Cali

Well I havent been on in quite some time due to high school(finally graduated), looking for work, my new pets(2 new parakeets, and 4 new finches wich I love for all they are), and I am now back in the hobby after a short absense. I get on to get a PM from someone asking if they could use this list on another iste and I thought I should see what activity has been here. Thanks Tom for the excellent advice and information that you have given in the above two posts.


----------



## Robert H

I can't believe this list is even still here after all this time, its been deleted off of other sites it was posted on. Tom i do not take issue with you that many plants can be grown under special circumstances with so called "low light". I have been a supporter of Diana Walstad for years, and YOU could YOU should write a book on what constitutes "low tech", and I totally agree that if you factor in C02 and other conditions that you can get many plants to grow. The "Walstad" approach is a whole detailed system that involves many factors.

*But thats not what we are talking about here.* This is not a list of plants that will grow with the Walstad method, or a list of plants that will grow with the Tom Barr method, it is not even a list of "low tech" plants, it is a blanket list of_ so called low light plants which in and of itself is totally misleading and ridiculous._ Tom, if we go by what you just said, and assume it is true that most any plant will grow under "low light" as long as you have elevated C02 and any other factors you want to throw in THEN YOU DON'T NEED ANY LIST OF LOW LIGHT PLANTS BECAUSE IT APPLIES EQUALLY TO EVERY PLANT!

Just my humble opinion. I'm not trying to be mean, but this just really seems so flagrantly... oh whatever



> The light level in this tank is the same as it is it is in the other:


Ok, but you only have java fern, moss, and micranthemoides in there right? And your pumping in your 40 ppm of C02!! Micranthemoides in an open space with C02 grows like a weed.



> have never been particularly keen on calling aquatic plants low light vs high light. They all do pretty well at some rather low light levels and the low light plants grow pretty fast at higher levels of light as well.


Well thats the whole point here as to why his list is so misleading. Most people who are looking for low light plants have a 15 watt bulb on a 55 gallon and are not pumping in 40 pppm of C02 and they look at this list and say oh boy i can grow tonina and ludwigia glandulosa with my anubias nana and java fern, YiPPie! 

When you call a plant a "low light" plant, you are giving the impression that it is a tough, resiliant, "hard to kill" plant that can prosper in less than favorable conditions. That is the image that comes to mind, I guarantee you 100% for sure. I would say 90% of the plants on his list DO NOT fall into that description. Many of them are quite delicate in nature, and very easy to kill. Do you understand what I am saying now?


----------



## ravenmyth

*Low tech/Low Light Tank definition and Plant Choices*

This is a very interesting post and so is the added debate of what is a low tech/low light tank.

I chose to define a low tech/low light tank as having 1-2W/gal, no CO2, and no constant additives required (no Excel or fertilizer). Less $ and work.

My tank is 24 gal with 32W dual daylight bulb that I keep on around 12-14 hrs/day. I used Fluorite black sand and since I came to the concepts of Diane Walstad after my tank had been up for several months I did not start with a soil substrate. Later I used her modified approach to add some substrate to an existing tank (without tearing down my solitary tank). I have the additional problem of pretty basic water with a pH of 8.0 (my kH is 4) so the below list of plants that I chose and that worked for me were chosen with that in mind:

1. Crypt wenditii
2. Crypt ? (Florida Sunset)--this doesn't quite thrive as well.
3. Vallisneria spiralis
4. Java Fern
5. Hemianthus micranthemoides-- forms a dense thick carpet that I have to trim aggressively or it would cover the entire tank bottom. It has however been controllable and I limit it to a focal foreground area. This plant was a hitchhiker to my tank but I thought it might be a good alternative to Java Moss sa the latter has been said to be difficult to control. It might serve for the above post regarding a "carpet" plant.

Its been great as I like the plants as much as the fish:smile:


----------



## seds

This thread is getting rather old, but I have to agree to disagree. To a newcomer to the planted tank hobby (like I was a year ago) NO JOKE _I had a third of a watt per gallon _of "marine glo" light over a 60 gallon tall, and I thought I could grow java fern and java moss, because they are often said to be low light. "But it looks bright" ... I actually thought it looked bright until I added 2 more 39 watt bulbs.

Admittedly, it was probably the spectrum of light and the inhabitants of the tank (tinfoils) that hindered the most, but a newbie thinks that a low light plant means less than one watt per gallon, because that is what their tank came with. They also don't want to get pressurized CO2 or dose any fert at all (though like ROBERT H said, they would rather dose a fert than change the light) and expect results!



I have had plants sit there doing nothing for a couple weeks in such light levels, they are indeed not healthy and disintegrate after the fact. I had cabomba in 0.67 watts oer gallon and it sat doing nothing for a month, then it sent up a side shoot, (it "grew!") then it lost all it's leaves. I think really it is the water parameters and the nutrients that matter for most plants. I grew milfoil quite well at 1.4 watts to the gallon, with no CO2 or dosing ferts, though it was native (so the PH and hardness were similar...) and there was little competition for nutrients. Eventually it crashed, the tips shrunk, turned highlighter-yellow and disintegrated, but that was likely from too few minerals in the water. AT the time, I thought 1.4 wpg was medium light.

ANYWAY, I dunno what to think right now... Adding tons of CO2 seems to make sense, probably at low light some plants are better at getting enough CO2 than others, so pumping it in helps them get some... But I don't think 1-2 is low enough to be called low light. Even so, I have a few plants I would add to yonder list:

_Ultricularia vulgaris_
_Chara sp._ (macro-alga)

BOTH were grown to decent amounts in 1.4 wpg with no ferts. No CO2 either.

SO my diagnosis is: If you have 0.6 wpg, want a microsword carpet and don't want to upgrade, TOUGH. Upgrade it, get CO2, and do the EI method. Otherwise, stick with java fern and java moss. 

PS: I have never EVER owned any crypt or anubias or hygro, so don't hate on my 2 cents.


----------



## Holy Samosa

plantbrain said:


>


I just love this. 

Is there anywhere I can get more details on this tank?

Thanks!
Jeremy


----------



## morf2540

Hi, 
I just read this whole thread for the first time. Very relevant to me, since I am about to set up a 75 gal low-tech (med light) tank, and want to pick the right plants the first time around. I am most interested in the debate about what plants are really low-light, and which merely survive. If someone (anyone!) has the time and expertise, it would be fantiastically helpful to someone new like me to see the list compiled here broken into two sections (or two designations), one for "true" low-light plants that prefer and are fully suited to low-light, and the other for "adapted" low-light plants that may survive and grow slowly in low light but probably prefer and are better suited to higher light. Having these two categories might satisfy many aquarists, who want a wide selection to choose from, and also the purists, who caution against being overly optimistic. Just a thought.


----------



## lauraleellbp

I hear where you're coming from, but, in truth, it's just about impossible to do that. There are just about an infinite # of factors that play in...

IE- Some plants will grow in "low light" as long as they're CLOSE to the light. Some plants will grow in low light if they're being supplied CO2 and/or ferts. Some will do OK if they've got a good substrate or root tabs, others don't need that. Some plants do better in hard vs. soft water. Some plants just won't grow in certain tanks no matter what you do...

No matter what I've tried, I can't get Ludwigia to grow for me. Several other friends who live fairly close by have no problems whatsoever, even in practically identical setups...

My 2 cents- start your own thread detailing your tank specs and ask for some recommendations.


----------



## Karackle

lauraleellbp said:


> I hear where you're coming from, but, in truth, it's just about impossible to do that. There are just about an infinite # of factors that play in...
> 
> IE- Some plants will grow in "low light" as long as they're CLOSE to the light. Some plants will grow in low light if they're being supplied CO2 and/or ferts. Some will do OK if they've got a good substrate or root tabs, others don't need that. Some plants do better in hard vs. soft water. Some plants just won't grow in certain tanks no matter what you do...
> 
> No matter what I've tried, I can't get Ludwigia to grow for me. Several other friends who live fairly close by have no problems whatsoever, even in practically identical setups...
> 
> My 2 cents- start your own thread detailing your tank specs and ask for some recommendations.


+1 on the whole thing. 

Another example is that I still have trouble growing Java ferns which are supposedly "truly" low light plants, however, sunset hygro which some people will argue is more of an "adaptable-to-low-light" plant won't STOP growing for me AND turns bright pink even in my measley 17w T8 fluorescent lighting over 30gs of tank. 

So as LauraLee suggested, I recommend starting a journal about your tank and see what you come up with for suggestions. 

To be honest, I would prepare yourself for trial and error. You're dealing with live plants and a mini-ecosystem of sorts, you'll more than likely end up needing to swap a few things out or move things around. Learning which plants will or won't work in YOUR specific tank is just part of the learning process that we all have to go through. roud:


----------



## morf2540

I suppose just like people, every plant is an individual. Stereotype at your peril (still, it's almost irresistable to do so....)


----------



## Morainy

Hey, James from Cali,

Thank you so much for this list of plants. Very helpful as my tanks are all low-light right now. As well, I followed some of the working links to the info about low tech, low CO2 tanks and that has given me some excellent ideas for my 25 gallon tank. 

Why did you take hornwort off your list, by the way? I got some hornwort from someone on the BCA list and it's been growing wonderfully in a low light Eclipse. I was even able to use the trimmings for another tank.

I also like your rainbow smiley on your sig. 

All the best,
Maureen



James From Cali said:


> I beg to differ. Given at least 1wpg, some form of micros and macros, and DIY CO2 they will be looking amazing just as if they were in a high light tank. The key is patience. If you read online there are many stem plants that grow quickly in low light. I had rotala grow 2-3 inches in a week and look awesome. My Lotus plant has been doing great with no CO2 and flourish. It has a new leaf(or starting leaf) up everyday. Although its a personal opinion to not put stem plants in a low light tank they are quite useful for many reasons and do much better than other plants. They also add height that anubias and crypts cannot.


----------



## shonick

does it mean these plants can produce oxygen at low light right?


----------



## lauraleellbp

shonick said:


> does it mean these plants can produce oxygen at low light right?


Yes. Oxygen is a byproduct of plant photosynthesis. If the plant is growing at all, it is producing at least some oxygen. How much oxygen depends on how fast the plant is growing...


----------



## Bree7

Great List, Great Post!


----------



## Mistyjr

Is a regular fish tank light/hood an low light? What you guy a tank in a box at the store? 

I hate asking questions about this kind of stuff and dont know anything about fish tanks except raising fish!


----------



## nicks7.1985

thanks oyu so much. im in the process of my first planted tank and im so lost


----------



## tanganyikatapwaterman

With LOW light ! i suppose author mean 0.4-0.6W per 1L.....but i have Poland wromak light 2x36W on 100gal/380L ..its only 0.18W on 1L...
In this case owner must do : just regular fresh water addings,open holes in top and many fishes (200-250tetras) and water t:22-23'C/71-73F.In warm waters co2 lost very quickly.


----------



## shannenigans

Ooh, awesome list!


----------



## Splendid Splendens

So I saw Hemianthus Callitrichoides in a few of the more recent lists, would this plant make a good carpet in a low-medium light tank?


----------



## JxL

Do the plants on the list need co2 also? Or could they go with only dosing of excel? Which ones will be ok with no pressurized co2?


----------



## Splendid Splendens

Ah good question, I'd like to know that as well.


----------



## kevmo911

Generally, the plants on the list don't need CO2, though any plant will grow better with it. If you read through this thread, there are a number of comments and objections on many of the plants, including HC. General consensus on HC is that it requires CO2, though some have reasonable results with Excel or another glutaraldehyde source (Cidex, Metricide).


----------



## Splendid Splendens

Ah, thanks for the answer!


----------



## JxL

kevmo911 said:


> Generally, the plants on the list don't need CO2, though any plant will grow better with it. If you read through this thread, there are a number of comments and objections on many of the plants, including HC. General consensus on HC is that it requires CO2, though some have reasonable results with Excel or another glutaraldehyde source (Cidex, Metricide).


 Thanks for the answer Kevmo!


----------



## Buc_Nasty

Awesome list
A suggestion for improvement/if you make it an article...

in the same way you did the back, mid, and foreground show root feeder or water column feeder.
I'm looking for plants that are water water column feeders - I want a couple big plants that'll survive on root tabs in tahitian moon sand and flourish comprehensive dosing nothing else.

making it an excel pivot table would be awesome


----------



## JonAseed

Why does Live Aquaria list Parrots Feather as high lighting?

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=767+773+782&pcatid=782


----------



## lauraleellbp

There's a degree to which some plants get classified as needing "high light" since in the past only people keeping high light tanks also used CO2 and ferts. 

There are an increasing number of hobbyists now that use CO2 even on what would traditionally be considered "low light" tanks, and it's been learned that many plants actually need the CO2 more than the light. I suspect that Myrio (which has never done well for me in my own low tech tanks without high light OR CO2) is one of these plants.


----------



## James From Cali

It has been a long time since I been on and have so many things going on and to look back on this and read the dfferent posts and reading Robert H's posts, Tom Barrs, Laural's, Homer's and many others I just was blown away. I wish I was around to help answer many of the questions asked but I havent. 

Lauraleellbp is right, many plants are still classified as high-light just based off of the origins of how it was first maintained.


----------



## bluegoldfish

Please forgive my compulsiveness... I have re-ordered the list. My brain works better when I can read in alpha-order:

Aldrovanda vesiculosa - Waterwheel Plant
Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
Anubias barteri v. barteri - Anubias barteri
Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia' - Coffee leaf anubias
Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
Anubias barteri v. 'nana' - Anubias nana
Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden' - Golden nana
Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf' - Narrow leaf nana
Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite' - Petite nana
Bacopa caroliniana - Bacopa
Bocapa monnieri - Moneywort, Water Hyssop
Bolbitis heudelotii - African Water Fern
Ceratophyllum submersum - Hornwort
Ceratophylum demersum - Hornwort
Cryptcoryne becketii - Crypt Becketii
Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia - Crypt Aponogetifolia
Cryptocoryne Balansae - Crypt Balansae
Cryptocoryne petchii - Micro Crypt
Cryptocoryne pygmaea - Pygmy Crypt
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis - Crypt retrospiralis
Cryptocoryne spiralis - Crypt spiralis
Cryptocoryne wendtii - Crypt Wendtii
Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica' - Tropica Sword
Hydrocotyle leucocephala - Brazilian Pennywort, Pennywort
Hygrophila polysperma - Green Hygro
Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon' - Ceylon Hygro
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' - *Sunset Hygro
Microsorum pteropus - Java Fern
Microsorum pteropus "red" - Red Java fern
Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine' - Philippine Java Fern
Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf' - Narrow Leaf Java Fern
Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov' - Windelov Java Fern, Windelov Fern
Monosolenium tenerum - Pelia
Myriophyllum aquaticum - Parrots Feather
Najas guadalupensis - Guppy Grass
Pogostemon helferi - Downoi
Rotala indica - Rotala Indica
Rotala rotundifolia - Rotala Rotundifolia
Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green' - Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green
Vesicularia dubyana - Java Moss


----------



## bluegoldfish

I forgot to say thank you so much for this! I will print it off and use it at my next plant-auction outing. Very much appreciated.


----------



## leeteekyung

hi all, i want to ask something, can HC Cuba thrives in these conditions?
tank dimension 33,8 gallon US (80x40x40cm)
1x14watt lighting (0,4 wpg)
no co2
liquid fertilizer only
27-25 degree celcius (about 77 fahrenheit)
the substrate is black scoria, common natural sand/pebbles
i read that HC survives in low light plant but i want to make sure before buy that plant, thanks for any answears and suggestions. regards.


----------



## lauraleellbp

leeteekyung said:


> hi all, i want to ask something, can HC Cuba thrives in these conditions?
> tank dimension 33,8 gallon US (80x40x40cm)
> 1x14watt lighting (0,4 wpg)
> no co2
> liquid fertilizer only
> 27-25 degree celcius (about 77 fahrenheit)
> the substrate is black scoria, common natural sand/pebbles
> i read that HC survives in low light plant but i want to make sure before buy that plant, thanks for any answears and suggestions. regards.


It MIGHT survive, but I strongly doubt you'd see much growth, and very likely it would shed leaves and get very "leggy" looking. I'd personally double that light level before trying it.


----------



## leeteekyung

thanks laural, i better dont plant HC if it is going to be leggy HC -_-'


----------



## jersysman

Anytime someone takes the time and makes the effort to help others, the work should be appreciated. I found this thread to be fascinating. I am glad the bickering did not get out of hand because that just takes away from individuals gaining more knowledge in reading a thread such as this. I've printed the list out and will use it in my selection of plants. I thank James for developing this great list.


----------



## leemonk

Hi,

How many of these plants are likely to survive a low tech but Hi-light tank?

Regards


----------



## specks

Will Broad leaves hygrophyl(Hygrophyla corymbosa "stricta") live in these conditions?

(Low tech)
Soil substrate capped with regular fine gravel
Low - medium lighting
No ferts & no CO2


----------



## HybridHerp

specks said:


> Will Broad leaves hygrophyl(Hygrophyla corymbosa "stricta") live in these conditions?
> 
> (Low tech)
> Soil substrate capped with regular fine gravel
> Low - medium lighting
> No ferts & no CO2


before I was serious about keeping plants, I kept this plant in a tank with way too large gravel and terrible lighting, and silver dollars. The plant lived and had great roots, but never had any leafs (silver dollars)
I would be willing to say that in those conditions you should be fine


----------



## HybridHerp

by the way, this is a great thread
I do have a question though. I saw it mentioned in this thread that there are some plants that can be kept in low lighting that are traditionally considered "high light" plants due to their need for CO2 injection
Can we make a distinction between low light/no co2 and low light/co2? I know some people still do not inject CO2 into their low tech tanks, so it would be helpful to see what plants can do well without it. It might also be a nice little pushing factor to mess with diy co2 if there is a desirable plant that can live in low light with co2

I'm getting tempted to science experiment out with some diy co2 on my low tech 10 gallon now, especially since I have a high light tank that I want to make hi-tech with pressurized co2 and all.


----------



## Indian fern

Windelov java fern is my favorite! Plus anubias, some java moss and crypt parva the tank can be happy for shrimps! ))


----------



## Hoppy

Now that I use only low light, with DIY CO2, this list is much more interesting to me. I have been using it to decide what to try next

Unfortunately, the list was started when watts per gallon was believed to characterize "low light" tanks. Now we know that isn't true. One watt per gallon of LED light can be very high light if the light sits on the tank, or very low light it hangs high above the tank. Two watts per gallon of good quality T5HO lights can be very high light if it sits on top of the tank, and way too high light if the tank is a low tank, like a 20L. But, it can be low light if the light is 24 inches above the top of the tank. Etc.

I suspect that people have success with "high light" plants when they use 2 watts per gallon of T5 lighting, sitting on the tank, because they actually have hight light. And, that is why some say HC can be grown with low light - they have 2 watts per gallon of T5 light, which is really high light.

I wish we could redo this list using PAR ranges to define low light - 20-30 micromols of PAR at the substrate level. It would be extremely useful to me if we did.


----------



## Smitty06

I would like to add blyxa japonica. I had very good luck with it in my 25 gallon very low light tank. It grew and propogated very fast.


----------



## pejerrey

Suscribed!


----------



## PaulG

Smitty06 said:


> I would like to add blyxa japonica. I had very good luck with it in my 25 gallon very low light tank. It grew and propogated very fast.


Do you know your PAR levels?


----------



## Smitty06

It is the aqueon 25 gallon kit from petsmart. The light is s***.


----------



## Indian fern

What about water sprite!


----------



## Nelsontreyjones

This list was very helpful.


----------



## Firemedic269

This whole topic and all the replies are very helpful. Thank you


----------



## James From Cali

Hoppy said:


> Now that I use only low light, with DIY CO2, this list is much more interesting to me. I have been using it to decide what to try next
> 
> Unfortunately, the list was started when watts per gallon was believed to characterize "low light" tanks. Now we know that isn't true. One watt per gallon of LED light can be very high light if the light sits on the tank, or very low light it hangs high above the tank. Two watts per gallon of good quality T5HO lights can be very high light if it sits on top of the tank, and way too high light if the tank is a low tank, like a 20L. But, it can be low light if the light is 24 inches above the top of the tank. Etc.
> 
> I suspect that people have success with "high light" plants when they use 2 watts per gallon of T5 lighting, sitting on the tank, because they actually have hight light. And, that is why some say HC can be grown with low light - they have 2 watts per gallon of T5 light, which is really high light.
> 
> I wish we could redo this list using PAR ranges to define low light - 20-30 micromols of PAR at the substrate level. It would be extremely useful to me if we did.


Agreed completely. I think with all the new information on what classifies low light high light and any thing has changed. I do believe we need a far better list that can be more detailed on what is possible for each set of light level primarily the lower end of the spectrum. Many new hobbyists fail because the rush into everything without the knowledge of what to do and give up right then in there. That is in part why I wanted a list is to give people hope there is always something out there to grow no matter your budget or equipment. I think as a community we can come together and put together a list that everyone can agree upon and be able to use as a resource for experienced and inexperienced hobbyist alike.


----------



## sowNreap

If someone starts a new list here's what I'd put on it based on my 75 gal tank that I originally had 3-T12 lights raised about 5 from top of tank .. which I now know after checking the lux/par on it was very, very low, low light. New lighting is good reflector T8x2 and 1-T12 with plant grow bulb with an ok reflector. The t12 is a bit lower than the t8 fixture and used mostly to simulate dawn/dusk. I calculated I'm low light maybe 20-25 par. 

Here's the list of my plants that grew and/or survived with very, very low light probably less than 15 par LOL AND in coarse gravel. The better growth now is probably a combination of better light AND better substrate (STS):
*Cabomba caroliniana* -- grew some but not nearly fast as it does now with my good T8 lights
*Water Sprite -(Ceratopteris thalictroides)*-- seems to grow in any light ...just wish it would get taller before breaking off plantlets 
*Wisteria -(Hygrophila difformis)* -- grew at moderate rate before .. now grows fairly fast with better light so that helps since I want mine as tall as the tank. 
*Dwarf water lily (Nymphaea stellata)* -- grew decent before now really taking off
*Red Myrio (Myriophyllum heterophyllum) *-- not red in my tank but grew. It's more of a bronze color. Color hasn't changed with better light but it grows a bit faster and adds a color other than green. 
*Ludwigia, Broad Leaf (Ludwigia repens)* -- seemed to grow faster than the others because it was stretching to get to the light I realize now. Grows wider, longer leaves now rather than getting tall and spindly. Not real red but does add a touch of reddish color to the tank. Wish it would start growing up/tall. 
*Myrio, mattogrossense* - was ok .. grew some. Looks really nice at any height though.

All of the above would probably have appeared to grow better, faster in smaller tank but since I needed/wanted tall plants quickly having a large tank may have effected my judgement of growth rate. Especially when the plants start off 6"-10" and I want them to be 18".  All grew .. some a lot slower than others but makes them good low maintenance plants when using very low light.

When using coarse gravel the following didn't do well at all. I think it was the gravel more than the low light though. But even now with bit better light they're still just slow growing.
*Bacopa carolina* - just wouldn't grow, kept getting shorter because of the stem ends rotting off and unable to root in that gravel. Growing better now in new substrate .. not real fast but at least now it's rooting rather than rotting.
*Corkscrew Val (Vallisneria americana var. biwaensis)* - same problem .. just wouldn't grow in the gravel. Doing better but still not a fast grower for me.


----------



## Hoppy

One problem with low light is that the plants that do really well, growing at a decent rate, in low light, are almost certain to be noxious weeds. An example is Hygrophila polysperma, which is so bad a weed that you aren't supposed to transfer it to anyone else. But, it grows very well, and looks good, in a tank with a PAR of 20 or even lower, especially if you also use some CO2. I have it in my low light tank, and have to prune heavily weekly.

Another good one for me is Nymphea zenkeri, red lotus. I have been cutting off the big leaves reaching near the water surface, almost every week. And, it looks good against the bright green H. polysperma.


----------



## sowNreap

Yeah .. you're probably right about that. I needed some of those "weeds" when I first started my planted tank. LOL It's doing pretty good now.


----------



## 3OHA CYMPAKA

Lowest light needed plants are?

I have in plan riparium with low light plants.


In nature we have a lots of plats who growe in places and condition we can not imagine.
We have wetlands, there are realy terible conditions.

Let say that for me low light plant are these which need light little more than day light is focused on aquarium.

Someone sad bluxa japanica, on this forum i saw thet she need medium light, so we can not say low light plant? Am i wrong ?
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myPlants.php?do=view&p=17&n=Blyxa_japonica_Blyxa_japonica

Sorry because my English, i try my best


----------



## sowNreap

Yeah .. it's hard to know which plants are truly low light because it's hard to know how much light someone might actually have over their tank. They might think they have low light but could be medium. 

Some plants might be listed as medium light but can be grown in lower light. It may not grow as fast or not color up the way it might if given higher light. 

I can't really say for sure about the Blyxa japonica since I've never grown it. 

I think it depends on how much daylight and for how long a tank gets that daylight through a window as to whether it's' even low light. I think of a standard aquarium hood as being low, low light .. barely able to sustain plants. But I'm new to planted tanks and could be wrong.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics

Homer_Simpson said:


> Please Note: I am not the author of this list. The author of this list, James From Cali, is also a member on this site and he has been kind enough to continually update, revise, and update this list. For James' most updated list, please see further threads from James in this post.
> 
> This is an excellent list of low light plants for anyone looking for plants to start a low light tank. It was posted by James From Cali at: http://www.myfishtank.net/
> 
> "Plants Ideal For Low Light/Low Tech Aquaria
> Some people may be wondering what plants do well in a Low Light setup. I used to be the same way(and still am sometimes) and now I am wanting to make a list of what is appropriate for this kind of tank. Any one wanting to add to the list please go ahead. List Common and Scientific name please.
> 
> Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
> Windelov Java Fern, Windelov Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
> Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
> Java Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
> Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
> *Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
> Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
> Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
> Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
> Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
> Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
> Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
> Moneywort, Water Hyssop - Bocapa monnieri
> Brazilian Pennywort, Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
> Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
> Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne Balansae
> Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
> Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
> Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri v. barteri
> Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
> Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
> Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
> Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
> Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
> Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
> Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
> Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
> Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
> Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
> Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
> Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
> Pelia - Monosolenium tenerum
> Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
> Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
> African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
> Hornwort - Ceratophyllum submersum
> Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
> Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
> Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
> Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
> 
> *Do not ned high light to attain pink color. Dosing Iron can bring out this color. I have learned this from experience.
> 
> Thank you,
> James"





_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## Smitty06

The blyxa I had was already acclimated to low light so that definitely makes a difference. Blyxa doesn't have the prettiest acclimation period so don't be discouraged if it falls apart a little bit.


----------



## hisxlency

Thanks for the list, as a newbie many of the names are lost on me. Which one thats low or standard light friendly considered a 'carpet" type?


----------



## Hvnzfire

I have a Q here. Ok so these work in low light but can ne one tell me which work without CO2 added?


----------



## newbieplanter

Hvnzfire said:


> I have a Q here. Ok so these work in low light but can ne one tell me which work without CO2 added?


All should if they're low light plants, LLPs don't require much light for photosynthesis so there for CO2 not required. Plants that are high light plants or even if you have a high light set up on your tank you are forcing the plants to go through photosynthesis much faster so they need more nutrients eg. CO2 being one of them. The plants in this list should grow with just LLS, ferts, and if u wanna add CO2 u can or u can use some type of liquid CO2 like flourish excell. Hope this helps!


----------



## Hvnzfire

Ty, newbieplanter.


----------



## newbieplanter

Hvnzfire said:


> Ty, newbieplanter.


No problem.


----------



## elo500

This is a great thread. The only thing missing is a thumbnail picture to tell what the plant actually looks like. 
Thanks


----------



## thebuddha

James From Cali said:


> Added _Ceratopteris siliquosa_ and _Hygrophila balsamica_. I am also going to experiment with _Myriphyllum mattogrossense, Shinnersia ricularis, Cardamine lyrata_, and _Nymphoides sp. Taiwan_.
> 
> B=Background,M=Midground,F=Foreground,FL=Floater,A =Anywhere,
> 
> FERNS & MOSSES
> A-Marimo Ball- Cladophora aegagrophila
> B-African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
> B/FL-Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
> B/FL- Thread Leaf Watersprite - Ceratopteris siliquosa
> A-Pheonix Moss - Fissidens fontanus
> A-Singapore Fissidens-Fissidens sp. "Singapore"
> A-Zipper Moss - Fissidens zippelianus
> A-Willow Moss - Fontinalis antipyretica
> M-Wavy Leaf Java Fern- Microsorum pteropus undulata
> M-Tropica Java Fern-Microsurm pteropus 'tropica'
> M-Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
> M-Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
> M-Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
> M-Windelov Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
> M-Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
> M-Needle Leaf Java Fern- Microsorum pteropus 'needle leaf'
> A-Pellia - Monosolenium tenerum
> A-Mini Pellia - Riccardia chamedryfolia
> F/FL-Riccia - Riccia fluitans
> A-Round Pellia - Süßwassertang
> A-Flame Moss - Taxiphyllum alternans
> A-Java Moss - Taxiphyllum barbieri
> A-Peacock Moss - Taxiphyllum sp. 'peacock'
> A-Taiwan Moss - Taxiphyllum sp.
> A-Singapore Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
> A-Christmas Moss - Vesicularia montagnei
> A-Erect Moss - Vesicularia reticulata
> F-Water Clover - Mariselia minuta
> F-Marsilea hirsuta
> F-Four Leaf Clover - Mariselia quadrifolia
> 
> STEM PLANTS
> B-Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
> B-Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
> B-Moneywort - Bocapa monnieri
> B/FL-Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
> B/F-LWatersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
> B/FL-Anacharis - Egeria densa
> B-American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
> F-HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides
> B-Stargrass - Heteranthera zosterifolia
> B/FL-Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
> M-Water Pennywort - Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
> B-Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
> B-Giant Hygro - Hygrophila corymbosa
> B-Water Wisteria - Hygrophila difformis
> B-Fine Leafed Wisteria- Hygrophila balsamica
> B-Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
> B-Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
> B-Dwarf Ambulia - Limnophila sessiliflora
> B-Red Ludwigia- Ludwigia repens
> B/FL-Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
> B-Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
> F/M-Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
> B-Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
> B-Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
> B-Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
> B-Combomba - Combomba carolina
> 
> FLOATERS
> B/FL-Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
> B/F-LWatersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
> B/FL- Thread Leaf Watersprite - Ceratopteris siliquosa
> B/FL-Anacharis - Egeria densa
> B/FL-Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
> B/FL-Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
> FL-Duckweed - Lemna minor
> FL-Red Root Floater - Phyllanthus fluitans
> F/FL-Riccia - Riccia fluitans
> FL-Giant Slavinia - Salvinia molesta
> 
> CRYPTOCORYNE
> M-Crypt Affinis - Cryptocoryne affinis
> B-Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
> B-Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne balansae
> M-Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
> M-Crypt Lutea - Cryptocoryne lutea
> F-Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
> F-Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
> B-Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
> B-Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
> M-Crypt Walkeri - Cryptocoryne walkeri
> M-Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
> M-Crypt Willisi - Cryptocoryne willisi
> F- Crypt Parva - Cryptocoryne parva
> M- Crypt Pontederiifolia - Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
> 
> ANUBIAS
> M-Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri
> M-Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
> M-Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
> A-Marbled Nana - Anubias barteri nana 'Marble'
> M-Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
> A-Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
> A-Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
> M-Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
> A-Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
> M- Minima
> B-Hastifolia - Anubias hastifolia
> B-Barteri Round Leaf - Anubias barteri v. ‘Round Leaf’
> B-Gigantea - Anubias gigantea
> B-Congensis - Anubias congensis
> B-Lanceolota - Anubias lanceolota
> M-Gracilis - Anubias gracilis
> M-Anubias Barteri v Angustifolia - Anubias barteri v angustifolia
> M-Caladiifolia -Anubias barteri v Caladiifolia
> M-Anubias Afzelli - Anubias afzelli
> 
> SWORD PLANTS
> B-Amazon Sword - Echinodorus amazonicus
> B-Ruffle Sword - Echinodorus major
> M-Melon Sword - Echinodorus osiris
> M-Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
> M-Red Flame Sword - Echinodorus 'Red Special'
> F-Pygmy Chain Sword - Echinodorus tenellus or Helanthium tenellum
> B-Uruguay Amazon Sword - Echinodorus uruguayensis
> B-Argentine Sword - Echinodrous argentinensis
> 
> LILY'S
> F-Lotus- Nymphaea pubescens M-Tiger Lotus - Nymphaea zenkeri
> 
> GRASSES
> F- Dwarf Hairgrass - Elocharis acicularis
> B- Giant Hairgrass - Elocharis montevidensis
> B-Water Celery- Vallisneria americana
> B-Contortion Val - Vallisneria asiatica
> B-Vallisneria natans
> B-Valliseneria rubra
> N-Corkscrew Val - Vallisneria tortifolia
> M-Dwarf Sag- Sagittaria subulata
> B-Crinum calimistratum
> B-Onion Plant - Crinum thaianum
> F-Micro Sword - Lilaeopsis braziliensis
> B-Crinum aquatica
> 
> APONOGETONS
> M-Aponogeton ulvaceous
> B-Aponogeton bouvianus
> B-Aponogeton crispus
> B-Aponogeton elongatus
> B-Aponogeton undulatus
> B-Rigidifolius - Aponogeton rigidifolius


Thanks!


----------



## Raymond S.

stagius said:


> These low light plant above still live happily in high light, right ?


It might not effect most plants that are low light, to have high light on them...
but it may cause some hair algae on the leaves of the slower growing ones like
the Wendtii Crypt. The algae in this picture is what you might get, just not likely
that much and in this case I think it's caused by excess nutrients in his tank.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=465201
May be able to control it by light reduction if it shows up but more related to the type of plant and the fact that it's leaves don't change(being replaced by new ones
continuously like faster growing plants) cause it grows slowly. 
Balancing the type of plants IMO is a lifetime effort of T&E...LOL...
But then that's why I do it...


----------



## Vino

Anyone know if I can let my Anubias float instead of attaching it to something?


----------



## newbieplanter

Vino said:


> Anyone know if I can let my Anubias float instead of attaching it to something?


Yep, I actually have a bunch of it floating now but I am gonna tie it down, seems to do much better tied down.


----------



## Vino

newbieplanter said:


> Yep, I actually have a bunch of it floating now but I am gonna tie it down, seems to do much better tied down.


Thank you, Newbie.


----------



## philipraposo1982

bolbitis


----------



## Seadon

Does lowlight mean that these plants can survive at under 20 micromols PAR? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcs0926

Seadon said:


> Does lowlight mean that these plants can survive at under 20 micromols PAR?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to Hoppy, 15-30 micromols is considered low light although other people use different ranges for low, medium and high light. Still, I don't think it would be a good idea to go much lower than 20 micromols.


----------



## Seadon

rcs0926 said:


> According to Hoppy, 15-30 micromols is considered low light although other people use different ranges for low, medium and high light. Still, I don't think it would be a good idea to go much lower than 20 micromols.



That's what I figured, I'm somewhere right around 20-23 micromols, do you think most of these plants can grow, or even thrive, given the right nutes, but no co2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redant

i have a few hygrophila polysperma that didn't anchor well to the substrate and now are floating....will the plants survive like this, or do they need to be anchored to the substrate ??


----------



## newbieplanter

redant said:


> i have a few hygrophila polysperma that didn't anchor well to the substrate and now are floating....will the plants survive like this, or do they need to be anchored to the substrate ??


It will start to grow long roots up the stem i have a few sunset hygros like that now sorry i first gave the wrong info.


----------



## Ebi

Some members let stem plants float if they don't have an established root system. Then once the roots start shooting out, they plant it in substrate. So, to answer your question, yes they should survive.


----------



## Hoppy

Floating plants don't know where "up" is, so they tend to grow in a gnarled form, twisting, looping around, etc. Then when you finally plant them in the substrate it takes quite awhile for them to begin to grow up instead of in random directions.

You normally plant stem plants with no roots on them. They are just cuttings. You should poke them down into the substrate as deep as you can, preferably at an angle, so they can't float back out. This is easy with long tweezers.


----------



## CluelessAquarist

Hoppy are you saying that if I buy a stem plant that has roots I should cut it to a bare stem and plant it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppy

CluelessAquarist said:


> Hoppy are you saying that if I buy a stem plant that has roots I should cut it to a bare stem and plant it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I'm not saying that. Most stem plants are cuttings from other plants, so they are rootless when you get them. Most of us tend to prune our stem plants and plant the cut off parts to get a denser growth of that plant, or to get rid of the bad looking base of the plant. There really isn't any reason to plant rooted stem plants, since they quickly send out new roots if there are few or no roots already there. In natural settings many, if not most stem plants reproduce in part by shedding the top part which floats away and eventually roots itself back into shallow water. Just think, the stem plant cutting you get may be a piece of a 100 year old plant!!:icon_smil


----------



## OVT

CluelessAquarist said:


> Hoppy are you saying that if I buy a stem plant that has roots I should cut it to a bare stem and plant it?


Hoppy is right, but I am not sure he answered your question directly.
If I do get stem plants with roots, I do cut most, if not all of the roots, off before planting. The existing roots will most likely rot anyways.

With rozette plants like swords, I trim the roots to about 2", just long enough to keep the plant in the substrate.

The above does not apply to rizhome plants like anubias and ferns and I tend to leave the roots of crypts alone.

v3


----------



## CluelessAquarist

Hoppy and OVT, thanks for clearing that up. I was worried that I was supposed to cut my stems bare before planting


----------



## Angela316

Awesome list very helpful! Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Seena

Very good listing. Was pondering with the idea of setting up a garden for a very long time. These suggestions should help.


----------



## dpod

I'm loving this list- I just set up a low-tech tank and I'd love to add more than the crypts, vals, and anubias nana that's in there now. However, I'm thinking I should've added soil. Do you have any suggestions for fertilizing a simple gravel-bottomed tank?


----------



## Fishermike

@dpod: many of us here don't use soill in our tanks. Root-tabs are your friend!


----------



## Corrie

*Limnophila indica*

_Limnophila indica needs to be on this list.........
_


----------



## morfeeis

Thank you, this list was very helpful.....


----------



## sindy777

I'm loving this list!!!!!!


----------



## Kt-Radi0

Very helpful. Thank you


----------



## ebrammer252

*Approved?*

Is this list still considered a good directory of plants to grow in low/med light with no co2?



James From Cali said:


> Added _Ceratopteris siliquosa_ and _Hygrophila balsamica_. I am also going to experiment with _Myriphyllum mattogrossense, Shinnersia ricularis, Cardamine lyrata_, and _Nymphoides sp. Taiwan_.
> 
> B=Background,M=Midground,F=Foreground,FL=Floater,A =Anywhere,
> 
> FERNS & MOSSES
> A-Marimo Ball- Cladophora aegagrophila
> B-African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
> B/FL-Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
> B/FL- Thread Leaf Watersprite - Ceratopteris siliquosa
> A-Pheonix Moss - Fissidens fontanus
> A-Singapore Fissidens-Fissidens sp. "Singapore"
> A-Zipper Moss - Fissidens zippelianus
> A-Willow Moss - Fontinalis antipyretica
> M-Wavy Leaf Java Fern- Microsorum pteropus undulata
> M-Tropica Java Fern-Microsurm pteropus 'tropica'
> M-Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
> M-Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
> M-Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
> M-Windelov Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
> M-Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
> M-Needle Leaf Java Fern- Microsorum pteropus 'needle leaf'
> A-Pellia - Monosolenium tenerum
> A-Mini Pellia - Riccardia chamedryfolia
> F/FL-Riccia - Riccia fluitans
> A-Round Pellia - Süßwassertang
> A-Flame Moss - Taxiphyllum alternans
> A-Java Moss - Taxiphyllum barbieri
> A-Peacock Moss - Taxiphyllum sp. 'peacock'
> A-Taiwan Moss - Taxiphyllum sp.
> A-Singapore Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
> A-Christmas Moss - Vesicularia montagnei
> A-Erect Moss - Vesicularia reticulata
> F-Water Clover - Mariselia minuta
> F-Marsilea hirsuta
> F-Four Leaf Clover - Mariselia quadrifolia
> 
> STEM PLANTS
> B-Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
> B-Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
> B-Moneywort - Bocapa monnieri
> B/FL-Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
> B/F-LWatersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
> B/FL-Anacharis - Egeria densa
> B-American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
> F-HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides
> B-Stargrass - Heteranthera zosterifolia
> B/FL-Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
> M-Water Pennywort - Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
> B-Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
> B-Giant Hygro - Hygrophila corymbosa
> B-Water Wisteria - Hygrophila difformis
> B-Fine Leafed Wisteria- Hygrophila balsamica
> B-Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
> B-Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
> B-Dwarf Ambulia - Limnophila sessiliflora
> B-Red Ludwigia- Ludwigia repens
> B/FL-Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
> B-Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
> F/M-Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
> B-Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
> B-Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
> B-Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
> B-Combomba - Combomba carolina
> 
> FLOATERS
> B/FL-Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
> B/F-LWatersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
> B/FL- Thread Leaf Watersprite - Ceratopteris siliquosa
> B/FL-Anacharis - Egeria densa
> B/FL-Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
> B/FL-Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
> FL-Duckweed - Lemna minor
> FL-Red Root Floater - Phyllanthus fluitans
> F/FL-Riccia - Riccia fluitans
> FL-Giant Slavinia - Salvinia molesta
> 
> CRYPTOCORYNE
> M-Crypt Affinis - Cryptocoryne affinis
> B-Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
> B-Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne balansae
> M-Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
> M-Crypt Lutea - Cryptocoryne lutea
> F-Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
> F-Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
> B-Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
> B-Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
> M-Crypt Walkeri - Cryptocoryne walkeri
> M-Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
> M-Crypt Willisi - Cryptocoryne willisi
> F- Crypt Parva - Cryptocoryne parva
> M- Crypt Pontederiifolia - Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
> 
> ANUBIAS
> M-Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri
> M-Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
> M-Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
> A-Marbled Nana - Anubias barteri nana 'Marble'
> M-Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
> A-Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
> A-Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
> M-Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
> A-Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
> M- Minima
> B-Hastifolia - Anubias hastifolia
> B-Barteri Round Leaf - Anubias barteri v. ‘Round Leaf’
> B-Gigantea - Anubias gigantea
> B-Congensis - Anubias congensis
> B-Lanceolota - Anubias lanceolota
> M-Gracilis - Anubias gracilis
> M-Anubias Barteri v Angustifolia - Anubias barteri v angustifolia
> M-Caladiifolia -Anubias barteri v Caladiifolia
> M-Anubias Afzelli - Anubias afzelli
> 
> SWORD PLANTS
> B-Amazon Sword - Echinodorus amazonicus
> B-Ruffle Sword - Echinodorus major
> M-Melon Sword - Echinodorus osiris
> M-Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
> M-Red Flame Sword - Echinodorus 'Red Special'
> F-Pygmy Chain Sword - Echinodorus tenellus or Helanthium tenellum
> B-Uruguay Amazon Sword - Echinodorus uruguayensis
> B-Argentine Sword - Echinodrous argentinensis
> 
> LILY'S
> F-Lotus- Nymphaea pubescens M-Tiger Lotus - Nymphaea zenkeri
> 
> GRASSES
> F- Dwarf Hairgrass - Elocharis acicularis
> B- Giant Hairgrass - Elocharis montevidensis
> B-Water Celery- Vallisneria americana
> B-Contortion Val - Vallisneria asiatica
> B-Vallisneria natans
> B-Valliseneria rubra
> N-Corkscrew Val - Vallisneria tortifolia
> M-Dwarf Sag- Sagittaria subulata
> B-Crinum calimistratum
> B-Onion Plant - Crinum thaianum
> F-Micro Sword - Lilaeopsis braziliensis
> B-Crinum aquatica
> 
> APONOGETONS
> M-Aponogeton ulvaceous
> B-Aponogeton bouvianus
> B-Aponogeton crispus
> B-Aponogeton elongatus
> B-Aponogeton undulatus
> B-Rigidifolius - Aponogeton rigidifolius


----------



## Hoppy

The list should be seen as an opinion, which is not necessarily correct. For example, HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides will not grow well at all without CO2 and with low light. And, many of the stem plants listed will grow, but will be a big disappointment, with low light and no CO2 or Excel.

When this list was started, and added to, people were judging light intensity solely by watts per gallon, without even a universal agreement on what watts per gallon meant low light. We have progressed considerably since then.


----------



## todvan

How about developing a list of plants in order of general light tolerance starting from the lowest?

Java Moss
All Anubias
All Java Fern
Lotus?
?


----------



## Hoppy

todvan said:


> How about developing a list of plants in order of general light tolerance starting from the lowest?
> 
> Java Moss
> All Anubias
> All Java Fern
> Lotus?
> ?


It would be difficult to develop that list. For one thing, CO2 lowers the light needs of most plants - high CO2 allows the plants to grow with less light than it takes with little CO2. To make a usable list we would have to agree on what "low light" means, what amount of CO2 the list is based on, and what we consider as "good" growth for a plant. And, there are hundreds of different plants to consider.


----------



## GadgetGirl

Being as this is a low light plant list in the low tech forum, I don't think it would be that difficult, for an expert, that is. Presumably no one here would be using CO2.


----------



## jblah

Thanks for making this list. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## micheljq

I think anubias could grow, slowly, with just the natural light in a house.

Egeria densa, is really, really undemanding, it did grow up like mad in my low light tank.

A lof of crypts are quite forgiving.

Ceratopteris thalictroides too, in my low light tank, was growing like mad and doing baby plants all the time, and it was rooted to the bottom, not even floating.

Maybe it was already told, i did not look at all the posts.

However i do have some issues with some plants in the list in post no. 258.

Bacopa caroliniana is not a low light plant, it will just grow leggy and ugly, if at all.
Bacopa monnieri too.
Hygrophila polysperma was struggling in my low light tank and i lost it.
Same for ludwigia repens, struggling, ugly, full of algae.
Rotala rotundifolia same as ludwigia repens in low light in my tank.
Cabomba caroliniana requires a minimum of light, hardly a low light plant, limnophila sessiflora would be better, less demanding, and the look very similar.
Hydrocotyle leucocephala, yes if floating but not floating in low light, it did die.
Riccia fluitans, floating yes, not floating i doubt it.

From my little experience for what it is worth. My low light tank was a 24" high one with one led fixture Beamswork third generation (121 - 0,2w leds 10000K). It did ran for 8 months.

Another issue maybe the perception some may think their low tech tank is low light while they effectively have medium or higher light.

Michel.


----------



## Hoppy

micheljq said:


> Another issue maybe the perception some may think their low tech tank is low light while they effectively have medium or higher light.
> 
> Michel.


That was a major problem when virtually no one used PAR meters to find out how much light they really had. And, the list came from that period of time. Also, plants need less light if they have a good amount of CO2 in the water, so plants that do well with low light for people using CO2, may do poorly for people who don't use CO2. It is a little more complicated than the list here suggests it is.


----------



## mattinmd

I would agree there is quite a range of light tolerance on that list.. I've always taken it as "plants that someone managed to make work in low tech", and not strictly low light...

I've had good luck with rotala sp. green and rotala colorata in my 10 gallon tank at 38 PAR.. I've had bad luck with them in my main tank at 28 PAR, at least the ones my mollies didn't chew on end up growing weird.


There's a huge amount of variation in what people will call "low light" and "good growth" as Hoppy mentioned.. but there's also variation in the correct identification of plants which may be corrupting that list.

Was that HC really hemianthus callitrichoides, or did someone have a different plant like Hemianthus glomeratus and mistake the name? Or have Monte Carlo and fail to identify the difference (ok, monte carlo is newer than this list AFAIK, so maybe that isn't it).

In fact, it's really odd that HC, aka dwarf baby tears, is on that list, but HG, aka baby tears and a much less demanding plant, isn't...


----------



## lowkey

Hoppy said:


> Also, plants need less light if they have a good amount of CO2 in the water, so plants that do well with low light for people using CO2, may do poorly for people who don't use CO2. It is a little more complicated than the list here suggests it is.


Just wondering, is that from your own observations or have you read it somewhere? If so could you post a link or the name of the book, just interested to know how that works since I thought light drove everything.

Thanks


----------



## mattinmd

You shouldn't need a book... Just a basic understanding of photosynthesis should tell you that light is useless to a plant without CO2 and H2O... 

Photosynthesis uses energy from light to break down CO2 (or in some cases carbonate) and H2O, and re-bind the carbon and hydrogen together into sugars, and releases the oxygen. Thus this reaction can be limited by any of the three required materials.

In terrestrial plants, CO2 is never an issue as it is abundant in air, and generally lack of water causes other more major problems for a plant. Thus, terrestrial gardeners tend to view photosynthesis as entirely light driven, as it is the only practical limiting factor. 

In aquatic plants, water is never an issue, but CO2 is poorly soluble in water, and is quite often a major limiting factor if there is sufficient light.

Also, consider that under low CO2 concentrations, the plant needs to use mechanisms that concentrate carbon, or extract carbon from carbonates. Both of these require more energy, thus you get less sugar produced per quantity of electrons hitting the plant.


----------



## Mariostg

There is nothing wrong in needing a book to find out about that basic understanding though.


----------



## mattinmd

Understood... I was just trying to give a basic explanation that should be understandable to most and give the correct overall idea.

If you start digging into a biology text you'll get more into the specific reactions of photosynthesis, but that's a very "looking at the trees not the forest" perspective. 

Pretty much all texts that cover photosynthesis either:

a) Get technically deep really fast into the specific mechanisms and reactions going on. Most biology/botany books or research papers do this.
or 
b) Cover it at the same simplistic level I did above (light+water+co2 = sugar + O2), and move on to other topics. Most gardening books do this, right next to the one paragraph discussion of fertilizers. Elementary school science texts also cover it at a similar level.

Regardless, given the general concepts, you could easily grab a decent biology text book and get into the specifics of photosynthesis...

You could also dive into the relevant wikipedia articles:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photosynthesis

Which breaks down into 2 sets of reactions, one set depending on light, the other not but directly coupled to the light dependent reactions.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light-dependent_reactions

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light-independent_reactions


----------



## lowkey

mattinmd said:


> Also, consider that under low CO2 concentrations, the plant needs to use mechanisms that concentrate carbon, or extract carbon from carbonates. Both of these require more energy, thus you get less sugar produced per quantity of electrons hitting the plant.


roud: Thanks mattinmd, that's a really useful post, and this is the piece of understanding I was missing. 




mattinmd said:


> If you start digging into a biology text you'll get more into the specific reactions of photosynthesis, but that's a very "looking at the trees not the forest" perspective.


This is exactly the problem I had, I tried to gather the information from the wikipedia page to refresh my understanding, but I got so bogged down in details that I was missing the basics.


----------



## hachi

Hoppy said:


> The list should be seen as an opinion, which is not necessarily correct. For example, HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides will not grow well at all without CO2 and with low light. And, many of the stem plants listed will grow, but will be a big disappointment, with low light and no CO2 or Excel.


I was looking through this thread for some stem plant recommendations. Like you mention, I have tried a couple of stem plants, most recently Rotala indica, which just hasn't grown well, or much at all. I have a 20 long with a Stingray Finnex, no co2, following Barr's fertilization guide. Any suggestions for a stem plant that wouldn't be a disappointment?  Thanks!


----------



## JJ09

This was really interesting. I just used the list for inspiration- but looking up many plants on the side, to see if they need C02 (I don't add it) and what they look like in different conditions. So many I was at first interested in I don't think will do well for me at all. I don't have a PAR meter, but judging by the growth habit of my plants I think I actually have med light, or low/med perhaps... 

Can anyone tell me what its like growing Aponogeton Rigidifolius in low tech med light? I saw it on the list, but what I read elsewhere online says it demands high light. I really love the look of this plant and if it has slow growth or doesn't get as big when in lower light/no C02, I'm okay w/that. It wouldn't take over...


----------



## patfat

@veo88
Here's a big list of low light hardy plants


----------



## redchigh

A low tech, liberally stocked, well-established tank with a substrate rich in organic matter and biological activity has more CO2 than most people expect. 
Fish produce co2.
Aerobic bacteria (in the substrate, particularly) produce a lot of co2.

The problem imo is people over-filter tanks- all the surface agitation drives the co2 out.
I've had heavily plantedunfiltered tanks, set up in windowsills and generous supplemental light do amazing things, with much less algae than you'd assume.
I speculate it was because of the naturally produced co2


----------



## The Salient

I have two nice sized java ferns, two amazon swords, and three other plants I cant remember what there names are. I have 55 gallon with 7 white clouds (one of which lookin like gonna lay some eggs) got 1 small pleco, and two cory cats, and there all friendly but those cory cats really bring some fun to the tank my wife said they look and swim like dolphins haha, ill post some pics when I can, my question is when I gravel vac should I not leave the plants be and go around them?, really don't like or think good idea to pull them out and move everytime to vac the tank, thanks


----------



## Aquamom

Anacharis and Elodea are also low light. They make good floaters, right at the surface.


----------



## Alf2Frankie

What about using glosso with DSM to start? Aquasoil and possibly root tabs but no CO2, medium light. Would this work?


----------



## Nano_LowTech

For anyone who found this through google like I did, here is the more recent post and list. I have edited to be formatted for QOL. 

I will post a Google sheets link shortly as this forum does not support tables it seems.




Code:


Fresh Water Plants - Low Light Recommendations		
			
			
Category	Common Name	Scientific Name	Placement
FERNS & MOSSES	African Water Fern	Bolbitis heudelotii	Background
	Christmas Moss	 Vesicularia montagnei	Anywhere
	Erect Moss	Vesicularia reticulata	Anywhere
	Flame Moss	Taxiphyllum alternans	Anywhere
	Four Leaf Clover	Mariselia quadrifolia	Foreground
	Java Fern	Microsorum pteropus	Midground
	Java Moss	Taxiphyllum barbieri	Anywhere
	Marimo Ball	Cladophora aegagrophila	Anywhere
	Marsilea hirsuta	Marsilea hirsuta	Foreground
	Mini Pellia	Riccardia chamedryfolia	Anywhere
	Narrow Leaf Java Fern	Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'	Midground
	Needle Leaf Java Fern	Microsorum pteropus 'needle leaf'	Midground
	Peacock Moss	Taxiphyllum sp. 'peacock'	Anywhere
	Pellia	Monosolenium tenerum	Anywhere
	Pheonix Moss	Fissidens fontanus	Anywhere
	Philippine Java Fern	Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'	Midground
	Red Java fern	Microsorum pteropus "red"	Midground
	Riccia	Riccia fluitans 	Foreground/Floter
	Round Pellia	Süßwassertang	Anywhere
	Singapore Fissidens	Fissidens sp. "Singapore"	Anywhere
	Singapore Moss	Vesicularia dubyana	Anywhere
	Taiwan Moss	Taxiphyllum sp.	Anywhere
	Thread Leaf Watersprite	Ceratopteris siliquosa	Background/Floter
	Tropica Java Fern	Microsurm pteropus 'tropica'	Midground
	Water Clover	 Mariselia minuta	Foreground
	Watersprite	Ceratopteris thalictroides	Background/Floter
	Wavy Leaf Java Fern	Microsorum pteropus undulata	Midground
	Willow Moss	Fontinalis antipyretica	Anywhere
	Windelov Java Fern	Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'	Midground
	Zipper Moss	Fissidens zippelianus	Anywhere
Category	Common Name	Scientific Name	Placement
STEM PLANTS	American Waterweed	Elodea canadensis	Background
	Anacharis	Egeria densa	Background/Floter
	Bacopa	Bacopa caroliniana	Background
	Brazilian Pennywort	Hydrocotyle leucocephala	Background/Floter
	Ceylon Hygro	Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'	Background
	Combomba	Combomba carolina	Background
	Downoi	Pogostemon helferi	Foreground/Mmidground
	Dwarf Ambulia	Limnophila sessiliflora	Background
	Fine Leafed Wisteria	Hygrophila balsamica	Background
	Giant Hygro	Hygrophila corymbosa	Background
	Green Hygro	Hygrophila polysperma	Background
	Guppy Grass	Najas guadalupensis	Background
	HC	Hemianthus callitrichoides 	Foreground
	Hornwort	Ceratophylum demersum	Background/Floter
	Moneywort	Bocapa monnieri	Background
	Parrots Feather	Myriophyllum aquaticum	Background/Floter
	Red Ludwigia	Ludwigia repens	Background
	Rotala Indica	Rotala indica	Background
	Rotala Rotundifolia	Rotala rotundifolia	Background
	Rotala Rotundifolia	Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'	Background
	Stargrass	Heteranthera zosterifolia	Background
	Sunset Hygro	Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'	Background
	Water Pennywort	Hydrocotyle ranunculoides	Midground
	Water Wisteria	Hygrophila difformis	Background
	Watersprite	Ceratopteris thalictroides	Background/Floter
	Waterwheel Plant	Aldrovanda vesiculosa	Background
Category	Common Name	Scientific Name	Placement
FLOATERS	Anacharis	Egeria densa	Background/Floter
	Brazilian Pennywort	Hydrocotyle leucocephala	Background/Floter
	Duckweed	Lemna minor	Floter
	Giant Slavinia	Salvinia molesta	Floter
	Hornwort	Ceratophylum demersum	Background/Floter
	Parrots Feather	Myriophyllum aquaticum	Background/Floter
	Red Root Floater	Phyllanthus fluitans	Floter
	Riccia	Riccia fluitans 	Foreground/Floter
	Thread Leaf Watersprite	Ceratopteris siliquosa	Background/Floter
	Watersprite	 Ceratopteris thalictroides	Background/Floter
Category	Common Name	Scientific Name	Placement
CRYPTOCORYNE	Crypt Affinis	Cryptocoryne affinis	Midground
	Crypt Aponogetifolia	Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia	Background
	Crypt Balansae	Cryptocoryne balansae	Background
	Crypt Becketii	Cryptcoryne becketii	Midground
	Crypt Lutea	Cryptocoryne lutea	Midground
	Crypt Parva	Cryptocoryne parva	Foreground
	Crypt Pontederiifolia	Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia	Midground
	Crypt retrospiralis	Cryptocoryne retrospiralis	Background
	Crypt spiralis	Cryptocoryne spiralis	Background
	Crypt Walkeri	Cryptocoryne walkeri	Midground
	Crypt Wendtii	Cryptocoryne wendtii	Midground
	Crypt Willisi	Cryptocoryne willisi	Midground
	Micro Crypt	Cryptocoryne petchii	Foreground
	Pygmy Crypt	Cryptocoryne pygmaea	Foreground
Category	Common Name	Scientific Name	Placement
ANUBIAS	Anubias Afzelli	 Anubias afzelli	Midground
	Anubias barteri	Anubias barteri 	Midground
	Anubias barteri 'marble'	Anubias barteri 'marble'	Midground
	Anubias Barteri v Angustifolia	Anubias barteri v angustifolia	Midground
	Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'	Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'	Midground
	Anubias nana	Anubias barteri v. 'nana'	Anywhere
	Barteri Round Leaf	Anubias barteri v. ‘Round Leaf’	Background
	Caladiifolia	Anubias barteri v Caladiifolia	Midground
	Coffee leaf anubias	Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'	Midground
	Congensis	Anubias congensis	Background
	Gigantea	Anubias gigantea	Background
	Golden nana	Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'	Anywhere
	Gracilis	Anubias gracilis	Midground
	Hastifolia	Anubias hastifolia	Background
	Lanceolota	Anubias lanceolota 	Background
	Marbled Nana	Anubias barteri nana 'Marble'	Anywhere
	Minima	Minima	Midground
	Narrow leaf nana	Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'	Midground
	Petite nana	Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'	Anywhere
Category	Common Name	Scientific Name	Placement
SWORD PLANTS	Amazon Sword	 Echinodorus amazonicus	Background
	Argentine Sword	Echinodrous argentinensis	Background
	Melon Sword	Echinodorus osiris	Midground
	Pygmy Chain Sword	Echinodorus tenellus or Helanthium tenellum	Foreground
	Red Flame Sword	Echinodorus 'Red Special'	Midground
	Ruffle Sword	Echinodorus major	Background
	Tropica Sword	Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'	Midground
	Uruguay Amazon Sword	Echinodorus uruguayensis	Background
Category	Common Name	Scientific Name	Placement
LILY'S	Lotus	Nymphaea pubescens	Foreground
	Tiger Lotus	Nymphaea zenkeri 	Midground
Category	Common Name	Scientific Name	Placement
GRASSES	Contortion Val	Vallisneria asiatica	Background
	Corkscrew Val	Vallisneria tortifolia	Background
	Crinum aquatica	Crinum aquatica	Background
	Crinum calimistratum	Crinum calimistratum	Background
	Dwarf Hairgrass	Elocharis acicularis 	Foreground
	Dwarf Sag	Sagittaria subulata 	Midground
	Giant Hairgrass	Elocharis montevidensis 	Background
	Micro Sword	Lilaeopsis braziliensis	Foreground
	Onion Plant	Crinum thaianum	Background
	Valliseneria rubra	Valliseneria rubra	Background
	Vallisneria natans 	Vallisneria natans 	Background
	Water Celery	Vallisneria americana 	Background
Category	Common Name	Scientific Name	Placement
APONOGETONS	Aponogeton bouvianus 	Aponogeton bouvianus 	Background
	Aponogeton crispus	Aponogeton crispus	Background
	Aponogeton elongatus	Aponogeton elongatus	Background
	Aponogeton ulvaceous	Aponogeton ulvaceous	Midground
	Aponogeton undulatus	Aponogeton undulatus	Background
	Rigidifolius	Aponogeton rigidifolius	Background


----------



## vinay021

Any carpet plants in the list?


----------



## Ryan Mosby

I've had luck in my low tech tanks with:

Red Tiger Lotus - Nymphaea lotus
Dark Red Ludwigia - Ludwigia repens
Staurogyne repens
Micranthemum "Monte Carlo"
Hydrocotyle Tripartita
Cryptocoryne parva
Water Wisteria - Hygrophila difformis

I often go to tropica.com; any plant requirement listed as low lighting and low CO2 is a possibility for my low tech tanks.

I have a lot of trouble with dwarf hairgrass (Eleocharis Parvula) though, it never thrives and tends to die off (which is a shame because I'd love it as a carpet).


----------



## CatsMeow

vinay021 said:


> Any carpet plants in the list?


Dwarf sag grass, micro or pygmy crypt, and micro sword all carpet well. I don't see pearlweed on here, but I've seen that kept as a carpet in some aquariums - would need trimming, I think.


----------



## simplesue

Homer_Simpson said:


> *Please Note: I am not the author of this list. The author of this list, James From Cali, is also a member on this site and he has been kind enough to continually update, revise, and update this list. For James' most updated list, please see further threads from James in this post. *
> 
> This is an excellent list of low light plants for anyone looking for plants to start a low light tank. It was posted by James From Cali at: MyFishTank.Net - Your #1 Forum For Fish Hobbyist
> 
> "Plants Ideal For Low Light/Low Tech Aquaria
> Some people may be wondering what plants do well in a Low Light setup. I used to be the same way(and still am sometimes) and now I am wanting to make a list of what is appropriate for this kind of tank. Any one wanting to add to the list please go ahead. List Common and Scientific name please.
> 
> Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
> Windelov Java Fern, Windelov Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
> Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
> Java Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
> Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
> *Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
> Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
> Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
> Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
> Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
> Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
> Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
> Moneywort, Water Hyssop - Bocapa monnieri
> Brazilian Pennywort, Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
> Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
> Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne Balansae
> Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
> Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
> Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri v. barteri
> Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
> Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
> Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
> Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
> Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
> Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
> Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
> Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
> Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
> Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
> Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
> Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
> Pelia - Monosolenium tenerum
> Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
> Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
> African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
> Hornwort - Ceratophyllum submersum
> Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
> Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
> Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
> Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
> 
> *Do not ned high light to attain pink color. Dosing Iron can bring out this color. I have learned this from experience.
> 
> Thank you,
> James"


----------



## Barbels

Homer_Simpson said:


> This is an excellent list of low light plants for anyone looking for plants to start a low light tank. It was posted by James From Cali at: MyFishTank.Net - Your #1 Forum For Fish Hobbyist
> "


Thank you so much! It will be fun researching these.
If there are any, can you please recommend low to medium light, no Co2 carpeting plants?
Thank you. :0)


----------



## Stan510

As I posted on best red low light plants,Alternanthera rosaefolia wins fastest,cleanest grower of red plants hands down. Tiger Lotus is a beauty,can be finicky though. Crypt wendtii is unkillable..it just stops growing until you give it what it needs. Like iron. I'm getting on the Pearl Weed bandwagon now..just keep nibblers off it.
What has worked for me as a carpet is Star Grass,Heteranthera zosterifolia. Not a super short carpet- but for no Co2,it grows fast and you can trim it down to 2"..maybe 3" for less trimming.


----------



## Stan510

When it comes to plants and Rainbow fish? They will devour small soft leaved plants. Rotala wallichii sadly is only food to them. Hydrocotyle tripartita- same. I've had none of the fine leafed Myriophyllum type plants survive with them either. Picked to death. I've tried various types hoping one would be ignored. Nope,eaten.
Some people might have different results..I've seen photos of Rainbows and tripartia. Can't explain it!


----------



## jake21

I haven't seen it mentioned but one plant that grew really well in my low tech tank is:
Pogostemon Stellatus Octopus
Also most swords will grow ok in low light- just slowly - though there are several that will just melt away...


----------



## Tiger15

r36613 said:


> From my experience, it is a waste to put stem plant in low light tank because stem plant cannot give their best 'display' and only try to survive and maybe have a little growth.
> 
> So instead putting stem plant in low light tanks, I would prefer some cryptocoryne and anubias.
> 
> :red_mouth


Yes, it’s challenging to mix high light stem plants with low light plants, this is why Iwagami scapes typically lack color stems and Dutch scapes lack green fern and Anubias. Something nice is missing in both style that it shouldn’t be.

I have a way to get around it by providing uneven light distribution. Even though it is unnatural in nature, in my predominantly low light anubias and fern setup, I provide spot lights in one corner to shine at high light color stems.


----------



## Plinkploop

Tiger15 said:


> Yes, it’s challenging to mix high light stem plants with low light plants, this is why Iwagami scapes typically lack color stems and Dutch scapes lack green fern and Anubias. Something nice is missing in both style that it shouldn’t be.
> 
> I have a way to get around it by providing uneven light distribution. Even though it is unnatural in nature, in my predominantly low light anubias and fern setup, I provide spot lights in one corner to shine at high light color stems.


Not as unnatural as just about anything in planted tanks... Most places that aquatic plants grow in nature have areas of shade like trees, shrubs and marginal plants blocking certain areas and allowing others to have full sunlight. Learning about ponds taught me a lot about this.


----------



## Tiger15

Stan510 said:


> When it comes to plants and Rainbow fish? They will devour small soft leaved plants. Rotala wallichii sadly is only food to them. Hydrocotyle tripartita- same. I've had none of the fine leafed Myriophyllum type plants survive with them either. Picked to death. I've tried various types hoping one would be ignored. Nope,eaten.
> Some people might have different results..I've seen photos of Rainbows and tripartia. Can't explain it!


Greggz 120g Rainbow Dutch setup is full of stems and I haven't heard from him bothered by Rainbow fish. Rainbow fish are not herbivore and if they are fed well, they shouldn't acquire the taste for plants. I keep medium to large cichlid and if they decide to destroy plants, even tough plants like Anubias and fern don't have a chance. I am able to coinhabit cichlid peacefully with plants, including a few that are herbivore (Severum), by being selective, retaining only good behavior individuals and eliminating trouble makers. Trouble makers don't necessarily have to be herbivore, and they can be aggressive to both fish and plants.

In my 125g planted cichlid tank, I have Ambula, Rotala and Dwarf lily, all have delicate leaves, and if my 10” cichlid decide to tear them up, they don’t have a chance


----------



## Plinkploop

Tiger15 said:


> Greggz 120g Rainbow Dutch setup is full of stems and I haven't heard from him bothered by Rainbow fish. Rainbow fish are not herbivore and if they are fed well, they shouldn't acquire the taste for plants. I keep medium to large cichlid and if they decide to destroy plants, even tough plants like Anubias and fern don't have a chance. I am able to coinhabit cichlid peacefully with plants, including a few that are herbivore (Severum), by being selective, retaining only good behavior individuals and eliminating trouble makers. Trouble makers don't necessarily have to be herbivore, and they can be aggressive to both fish and plants.
> 
> In my 125g planted cichlid tank, I have Ambula, Rotala and Dwarf lily, all have delicate leaves, and if my 10” cichlid decide to tear them up, they don’t have a chance


It's all about the individual fish. I couldn't agree more with your evaluation of cichlids and plants 😂 they are definitely the boss of their tanks!! Those are gorgeous fish, btw


----------



## Stan510

Blake of Blakes aquatics has had the same Rainbow fish and eating plants experience. I know that some species seem to be more plant oriented. I have a female (unknown type) that has a mouth like a grass carp- you can watch her shear Star Grass and down it goes. I think Roseline barbs are another thought 100% safe..but they made my duckweed and frogbit disappear after I put them in the tank a few years ago.
I know when I toss in cooked zucchini? All the Rainbows tear into it.


----------



## jake21

Most aponogeton will do well in a low tech tank. I very much like boivinianus and madagascar lace is very popular. I would avoid ulvaceus as it will frequently hibernate for up to 6 months (you don't have to remove it but it makes landscaping unpredictable). crispus is another one that does well. With madagascar lace you have to be a wee bit careful as there are actually dozens of different types some with short leaves some with long leaves some with wide leaves and some with narrow leaves. The larger ones can easily generate leaves more than 24 inches tall and 6 inches wide.... large plant....


----------



## Plinkploop

jake21 said:


> Most aponogeton will do well in a low tech tank. I very much like boivinianus and madagascar lace is very popular. I would avoid ulvaceus as it will frequently hibernate for up to 6 months (you don't have to remove it but it makes landscaping unpredictable). crispus is another one that does well. With madagascar lace you have to be a wee bit careful as there are actually dozens of different types some with short leaves some with long leaves some with wide leaves and some with narrow leaves. The larger ones can easily generate leaves more than 24 inches tall and 6 inches wide.... large plant....


Hands down one of my favorites. So many varieties, but, yes, they go dormant. If you enjoy watching changes and enjoy watching cycles or you like to rescape a lot they're a very fun plant to play with. Crispus and ulvaceus are awesome beginner plants.


----------



## AJTheFishKid

Homer_Simpson said:


> *Please Note: I am not the author of this list. The author of this list, James From Cali, is also a member on this site and he has been kind enough to continually update, revise, and update this list. For James' most updated list, please see further threads from James in this post. *
> 
> This is an excellent list of low light plants for anyone looking for plants to start a low light tank. It was posted by James From Cali at: MyFishTank.Net - Your #1 Forum For Fish Hobbyist
> 
> "Plants Ideal For Low Light/Low Tech Aquaria
> Some people may be wondering what plants do well in a Low Light setup. I used to be the same way(and still am sometimes) and now I am wanting to make a list of what is appropriate for this kind of tank. Any one wanting to add to the list please go ahead. List Common and Scientific name please.
> 
> Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
> Windelov Java Fern, Windelov Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
> Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
> Java Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
> Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
> *Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
> Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
> Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
> Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
> Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
> Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
> Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
> Moneywort, Water Hyssop - Bocapa monnieri
> Brazilian Pennywort, Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
> Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
> Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne Balansae
> Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
> Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
> Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri v. barteri
> Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
> Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
> Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
> Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
> Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
> Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
> Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
> Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
> Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
> Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
> Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
> Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
> Pelia - Monosolenium tenerum
> Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
> Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
> African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
> Hornwort - Ceratophyllum submersum
> Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
> Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
> Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
> Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
> 
> *Do not ned high light to attain pink color. Dosing Iron can bring out this color. I have learned this from experience.
> 
> Thank you,
> James"


I think dwarf sag is also a good low light plant


----------



## Stan510

One must have for low tech is Rotala rotundifolia- with TRUE round submerged leaves. I think I have the name right. It was from a LFS that got it from a customer and originally when I bought it was a Co2 grown beet red leaved plant..it soon reverted to green with some burgundy to the undersides of the leaves on no Co2 in my aquarium. But for low tech its a very clean looking and orderly looking plant. A bit like R. 'bonsai'.
Its all you want in a stem plant. Want tall for a tall tank? It can do that. Want a hedge look? It can do that too. Slow but steady with no Co2.


----------



## AJTheFishKid

Okay I will add that to my wishlist!


----------



## thewaves

James From Cali said:


> Added _Ceratopteris siliquosa_ and _Hygrophila balsamica_. I am also going to experiment with _Myriphyllum mattogrossense, Shinnersia ricularis, Cardamine lyrata_, and _Nymphoides sp. Taiwan_.
> 
> B=Background,M=Midground,F=Foreground,FL=Floater,A =Anywhere,
> 
> FERNS & MOSSES
> A-Marimo Ball- Cladophora aegagrophila
> B-African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
> B/FL-Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
> B/FL- Thread Leaf Watersprite - Ceratopteris siliquosa
> A-Pheonix Moss - Fissidens fontanus
> A-Singapore Fissidens-Fissidens sp. "Singapore"
> A-Zipper Moss - Fissidens zippelianus
> A-Willow Moss - Fontinalis antipyretica
> M-Wavy Leaf Java Fern- Microsorum pteropus undulata
> M-Tropica Java Fern-Microsurm pteropus 'tropica'
> M-Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
> M-Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
> M-Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
> M-Windelov Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
> M-Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
> M-Needle Leaf Java Fern- Microsorum pteropus 'needle leaf'
> A-Pellia - Monosolenium tenerum
> A-Mini Pellia - Riccardia chamedryfolia
> F/FL-Riccia - Riccia fluitans
> A-Round Pellia - Süßwassertang
> A-Flame Moss - Taxiphyllum alternans
> A-Java Moss - Taxiphyllum barbieri
> A-Peacock Moss - Taxiphyllum sp. 'peacock'
> A-Taiwan Moss - Taxiphyllum sp.
> A-Singapore Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
> A-Christmas Moss - Vesicularia montagnei
> A-Erect Moss - Vesicularia reticulata
> F-Water Clover - Mariselia minuta
> F-Marsilea hirsuta
> F-Four Leaf Clover - Mariselia quadrifolia
> 
> STEM PLANTS
> B-Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
> B-Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
> B-Moneywort - Bocapa monnieri
> B/FL-Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
> B/F-LWatersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
> B/FL-Anacharis - Egeria densa
> B-American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
> F-HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides
> B-Stargrass - Heteranthera zosterifolia
> B/FL-Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
> M-Water Pennywort - Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
> B-Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
> B-Giant Hygro - Hygrophila corymbosa
> B-Water Wisteria - Hygrophila difformis
> B-Fine Leafed Wisteria- Hygrophila balsamica
> B-Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
> B-Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
> B-Dwarf Ambulia - Limnophila sessiliflora
> B-Red Ludwigia- Ludwigia repens
> B/FL-Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
> B-Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
> F/M-Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
> B-Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
> B-Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
> B-Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
> B-Combomba - Combomba carolina
> 
> FLOATERS
> B/FL-Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
> B/F-LWatersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
> B/FL- Thread Leaf Watersprite - Ceratopteris siliquosa
> B/FL-Anacharis - Egeria densa
> B/FL-Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
> B/FL-Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
> FL-Duckweed - Lemna minor
> FL-Red Root Floater - Phyllanthus fluitans
> F/FL-Riccia - Riccia fluitans
> FL-Giant Slavinia - Salvinia molesta
> 
> CRYPTOCORYNE
> M-Crypt Affinis - Cryptocoryne affinis
> B-Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
> B-Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne balansae
> M-Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
> M-Crypt Lutea - Cryptocoryne lutea
> F-Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
> F-Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
> B-Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
> B-Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
> M-Crypt Walkeri - Cryptocoryne walkeri
> M-Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
> M-Crypt Willisi - Cryptocoryne willisi
> F- Crypt Parva - Cryptocoryne parva
> M- Crypt Pontederiifolia - Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
> 
> ANUBIAS
> M-Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri
> M-Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
> M-Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
> A-Marbled Nana - Anubias barteri nana 'Marble'
> M-Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
> A-Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
> A-Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
> M-Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
> A-Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
> M- Minima
> B-Hastifolia - Anubias hastifolia
> B-Barteri Round Leaf - Anubias barteri v. ‘Round Leaf’
> B-Gigantea - Anubias gigantea
> B-Congensis - Anubias congensis
> B-Lanceolota - Anubias lanceolota
> M-Gracilis - Anubias gracilis
> M-Anubias Barteri v Angustifolia - Anubias barteri v angustifolia
> M-Caladiifolia -Anubias barteri v Caladiifolia
> M-Anubias Afzelli - Anubias afzelli
> 
> SWORD PLANTS
> B-Amazon Sword - Echinodorus amazonicus
> B-Ruffle Sword - Echinodorus major
> M-Melon Sword - Echinodorus osiris
> M-Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
> M-Red Flame Sword - Echinodorus 'Red Special'
> F-Pygmy Chain Sword - Echinodorus tenellus or Helanthium tenellum
> B-Uruguay Amazon Sword - Echinodorus uruguayensis
> B-Argentine Sword - Echinodrous argentinensis
> 
> LILY'S
> F-Lotus- Nymphaea pubescens M-Tiger Lotus - Nymphaea zenkeri
> 
> GRASSES
> F- Dwarf Hairgrass - Elocharis acicularis
> B- Giant Hairgrass - Elocharis montevidensis
> B-Water Celery- Vallisneria americana
> B-Contortion Val - Vallisneria asiatica
> B-Vallisneria natans
> B-Valliseneria rubra
> N-Corkscrew Val - Vallisneria tortifolia
> M-Dwarf Sag- Sagittaria subulata
> B-Crinum calimistratum
> B-Onion Plant - Crinum thaianum
> F-Micro Sword - Lilaeopsis braziliensis
> B-Crinum aquatica
> 
> APONOGETONS
> M-Aponogeton ulvaceous
> B-Aponogeton bouvianus
> B-Aponogeton crispus
> B-Aponogeton elongatus
> B-Aponogeton undulatus
> B-Rigidifolius - Aponogeton rigidifolius



What a great list! I have had success with limnophila heterophylla. Also, should bucephalandra or bolbitis be on this list? I have some in my low tech tanks but haven't had them long enough yet to know if they will survive. 

.


----------

